# LUANDA | Projects & Construction



## GNU

Impressive. Luanda is indeed booming.
Do you have any more info on these two stadiums Crash (capacity etc)?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

For Africa it is breathtaking! :nuts: 

:cheers:


----------



## Kwame

GNU said:


> Impressive. Luanda is indeed booming.
> Do you have any more info on these two stadiums Crash (capacity etc)?


Thanks. Here's some information:




















> November 6, 2007, I officially awarded Luanda, Angola 50,000 people stadium construction project, and on the 12th and the China Electronics Import and Export Corporation held a formal signing ceremony.
> 
> Luanda, Angola 50,000 people stadium project by the Angolan government investment, the China Electronics Import and Export Corporation for the total project contractor, the company awarded the project all the construction projects. Stadium project in southern Africa, Angola, the capital city Luanda international airport nearby, it will become the completion of Luanda city obvious signs of the buildings, and held for 2010 African Nations Cup preparation. The construction projects include a sports and related auxiliary facilities, such as shopping malls, the total cost of 1.2 billion yuan. Design for large-span construction, the main structure of steel frame construction for external stereo system pick-steel roof structure, architectural forms like antelope horn. The total project period is 23 months, plans start date for November 30, 2007, completion date for October 31, 2009.
> 
> Bjljgs














> Site Location: Luanda, Angola
> Site Area: Approx. 500,000㎡
> Gross Area: 80,065.23 ㎡
> Building Use: Multi-Purpose Sports Stadium
> Structural Type : Reinforced & Modular Concrete, Structural Steel
> Sci-Arch​





Buyckske Ruben said:


> For Africa it is breathtaking! :nuts:
> 
> :cheers:


It really is breathtaking. 

**Update**

*Camama Zone ~ Major Social Housing Development ~ Under Construction*









*January:*

























*September:*
























**Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​


----------



## garzland

Nice to know that African cities are beginning to grow into metropolises.


----------



## skytrax

Finaly the renders for those social projects! :cheers:


----------



## skytrax

Crash2010 said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> *~Construction Update Pictures~*
> 
> 
> The soon tallest building in Angola is under construction, *but we don't have a render for it*, just photo's that were taken by AAPMBerlin, that we greatly appreciate. This is just one of the photo's, but there are many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Courtesy of AAPMBerlin**
> 
> *Torre Ambiente*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Courtesy of AAPMBerlin**
> 
> **Thanks to everyone in the Angola forum, and elsewhere who contributed to the discovery of some of these projects, and the photos of the progress.**​


course we have! Is this one:


----------



## xlchris

Realy nice. Africa is coming. Do you have a pic of future skyline?

And how about public transport? I watched google earth images, the whole city is jammed. Not normal anymore. Traffic jams everywhere in downtown. It needs subway


----------



## Kwame

xlchrisij said:


> Realy nice. Africa is coming. Do you have a pic of future skyline?


Thanks. Sorry, but no one has created any future renderings of Luanda's skyline. 



xlchrisij said:


> And how about public transport? I watched google earth images, the whole city is jammed. Not normal anymore. Traffic jams everywhere in downtown. It needs subway


Right now, the government is pouring billions of Dollars into rebuilding infrastructure that was previously destroyed like: Highways, Roads, Railroads, etc., and there is also a system of buses already in place. The trains that were previously destroyed, have been mostly rebuilt in Luanda, and they are getting impressive ridership, but I hope in the coming months, there will be a proposal for a Metro or something to alleviate more traffic. Visit the National Reconstruction thread if you want to keep yourself updated on the process.










*Newly inaugurated trains*​


----------



## Kwame

*$2 Billion "Lar do Patriota" to start construction of over 3,000 apartments in Luanda​*


> 9/19/08 6:51 PM
> 
> Works
> 
> *Luanda* - A total of three thousand apartments spread over 50 buildings will be constructed from the next week, within the residential complex "Lar do Patriota", in Luanda, an investment budget of two billion U.S. dollars.
> 
> In declarations to Angop, on the sidelines of the act that marked the launch of construction of buildings in an area of 800 square meters (80 hectares), the chairman of the cooperative, Antonio da Silva said the project includes the construction of a center gimnodesportivo, a of six star hotel, a shopping center (with shopping center with 80,000 square meters), center cultural and a residential area.
> 
> It argues that in the project area is also planned the construction of buildings with 10 to 25 floors and apartments of the type T1, T2 and T3, with one, two and three quarters respectively.
> 
> To join the houses built by the cooperative, young people concerned must be included in the Ministry of Youth and Sports (MJD) "Angola Jovem", which owns, initially, at least 200 homes.
> 
> As a second option to inform young people in the offices of "Lar do Patriota", in Luanda, to make contact with other forms of access.
> 
> The value for the purchase of a residence, he argued, the party, ranging from $100,000 and 250,000 U.S. dollars, while its real value in the market around USD $1,000,000 paid through bank.
> 
> On the other hand, said the chairman of the cooperative, is also built a green area with golf course and houses of high standard, a length of 600 hectares.
> 
> The choice of places of high standard, initially, said Antonio da Silva, is due to the fact that with the outcome of its success be able to finance the construction of other projects of low income.
> 
> Under its program of action, the cooperative provides implement projects of its kind in any country, starting by the provinces of Benguela, Huila and Huambo.
> 
> To mark the beginning of buildings were present members of the cooperative, the Ministry of Public Works, business Luata intended to electricity, SD (water and sanitation), Imotrade (golf course and houses of high standard) and MetroEuropa (bridges and floor).
> 
> AngolaPress


This development literally just came out of nowhere, and was just announced today. Hopefully renders come out tomorrow! :banana2:


----------



## GNU

Thx Crash, do you know the cap. of the second stadium by any chance?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

wOw What the hell... :hammer:

I dont believe my eyes mg:

AFRICA ROCKS :rock:

:cheers1:


Really historic for Africa after decades of poverty. :master:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*From the Luanda thread!*



Matthias Offodile said:


> Location: Rio Catumbela
> 
> Status: u/c
> 
> Developer: Mota-Engil
> 
> City/Country: Luanda/Angola
> 
> Location: na Av. Lenine, em Luanda
> 25 Apartamentos e Galeria Comercial
> 
> Floors: 14F
> 
> Status: approved
> 
> Use: Mixed-Use


That city is booming like hell.




Matthias Offodile said:


> Location: Rio Catumbela
> 
> Status: u/c
> 
> Developer: Mota-Engil
> 
> Monta-Engil won the contract for the construction of a bridge over the Rio Catumbela in Angola. The company has a presence in Angola for almost 70 years.
> 
> Additional Information


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=24346830


----------



## the spliff fairy

Ive heard Angola is the worlds fastest growing economy now


----------



## paul_radley

This is pretty impressive! Nice to see encouraging pictures out of Africa. Is there a large Chinese business presence in the country, by any chance? And what sort of Portuguese investment is going on?


----------



## Kwame

GNU said:


> Thx Crash, do you know the cap. of the second stadium by any chance?


Your Welcome. The only information on the second stadium that was released, was the excerpt I posted above. It's almost complete though, so soon that information will be released. 



Buyckske Ruben said:


> Really historic for Africa after decades of poverty. :master:


Yeah, hopefully other nations will follow the example of Angola, and appropriate funds in the right places. Many other countries can have this same kind of development happening, and the quality of life improve for their citizens, it's just the leaders have to make the right choices.



Buyckske Ruben said:


> That city is booming like hell.


Thanks Buyckske, I was going to post that. Glad you're frequenting the Angola forum, there's loads more information there.



the spliff fairy said:


> Ive heard Angola is the worlds fastest growing economy now


As of last year, it was the second fastest growing economy, growing at 21%. This year I wouldn't be surprised if it was the fastest now. 



paul_radley said:


> This is pretty impressive! Nice to see encouraging pictures out of Africa. Is there a large Chinese business presence in the country, by any chance? And what sort of Portuguese investment is going on?


Thanks. There is an enormous amount of Chinese investment in Angola. Angola is now China's largest supplier of oil, and many Chinese firms are helping rebuilding the country.

The relationship between Angola and Portugal is really unique. While Portugal is investing billions of dollars into Angola, Angola is at the same time investing billions of dollars into Portugal. With the current economic slump in Portugal, Angolan investment is welcome in open arms. Many Portuguese construction firms have also partnered with Angolan firms to construct many of these listed buildings. 

There is also a growing relationship between Angola and Brazil also, with just recently Sonangol (National Oil Company) and Petrobas (Brazilian Oil Company) are going through talks to let Petrobas explore for oil in the northern coast. There's a specific thread talking about Angola-Brazil-Portugal relations, here's the link if you want to stay informed.


----------



## Kwame

*Edificio Diamente ~ Residential ~ Under Construction ~ 8 Fl.​*


----------



## berkshire royal

Absolutely stunning projects :cheers:
I can't wait to see the progress made over the next year or 2 on some of those projects.


----------



## meds

Great projects!!!!!
Luanda looks very promising


----------



## Kwame

**New Projects*​*

*Edificio Platinum ~ Office ~ Under Construction ~ 14 Fl.*










*Luanda Inn ~ Hotel ~ Under Construction ~ 14 Fl.*









*Mares Do Sul ~ Residential ~ Under Construction ~ 2 x 6 Fl.*


----------



## casev

goschio said:


> Thanks for all the information. Some new towers have really world class design. Also good to see some social housing projects. Hope the slums of Luanda will disappear in the near future.



i hope so to my friend. But this wil NEVER happen. Look at South Africa: Wealth attracts loads of ``luck seekers``. So if you solve the housing problem for the 2? milion `poor` people, an other 10 milion will stand at the border ..............


by the way i love this discussion. I live and work in Angola, and things are happening here. Although i dont wanna think of the day the oil runs out here.....................


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^



mg:

Do you have more info about that project like proposed buildings or renders?


THIS IS REALLY BIG

:rock:


----------



## Kwame

^^ What I've read from the website is that the new Luanda Norte redevelopment zone includes many Residential areas (from wealthy to poor), shopping areas, restaurants, hotels, recreational areas, and many hospitality projects. The development's going to get even larger once it's approved, and all the individual proposals start getting announced.


----------



## Kwame

**Update**

*Torre Mosquito ~ Residential ~ Approved ~ 24 Fl.*





*Condominio Brasil ~ Residential ~ Approved ~ 13 Fl.*









*Kalunga Center ~ Mixed-Use ~ Approved ~ 8 Fl.*









*Edificio Sagrada Familia ~ Residential ~Approved ~ 7 Fl.*









*Liga Africana ~ Residential~Approved ~ 6 Fl.*









*Condominio Luanda Sul ~ Residential ~ Approved ~ 6 Fl.*









*Centro empresarial Kissama ~ Office ~ Approved ~ 5 x 5 Fl.*









*Edigficio Ingombotas ~ Residential ~ Approved ~ 5 Fl.*


----------



## Kwame

**Update**

*Ilha de Luanda Redevelopment ~ Mega Project ~ Proposed​*


>


*Waterfront Development ~ Residential ~ Proposed ~ 1 x 30 Fl. ~ 1 x 25 Fl.​*


>


*Condominio Jardins do Livro ~ Residential ~ Proposed ~ ? Fl.​*


>


**Courtesy of Matthias Offodile, Barragon, & Pelha**​


----------



## skytrax

Buyckske Ruben said:


> ANGOLA comes like London or Rotterdam in te Future!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


You mean Luanda :lol:


----------



## DPJ1986_

Muitos projetos interessantes!!! 

Há um projeto de um escritório brasileiro, chamado Aflalo & Gasperini, aliás muitos projetos de arquitetos brasileiros sendo construídos em Angola. Talvéz nossos amigos angolanos possam me dizer em que estágio se encontra esse projeto, eu acho muito interessante, gostaria muito que fosse construído...


Many interesting projects! 

There is a project of a Brazilian architects, called Aflalo & Gasperini, by the way too many projects of Brazilian architects being constructed in Angola. Maybe our friends Angolans can tell me where stage is this project, I would like it was built ...


----------



## Kwame

^^ Interesting development DPJ1986_, I haven't heard anything about it. Do you mind posting where you found it? Thanks. 

**Update**

*Edificio Kilamba ~ Mixed Use ~ Under Construction ~ 26 Fl.​*


>





> The Holy Hope Foundation (ESF) signed a contract for the construction of its headquarters, which will be built in downtown Luanda. Called "Kilamba", the building contains 26 floors, including four basements for parking. With panoramic view of the bay of Luanda, the building is estimated at 75 million, begins to be erected within 60 days and work is completed in 30 months. The construction is borne by the consortium Noráfica is certain.
> 
> Afonso Van-Dúnem "Mbinda", Chairman of the Board of ESF, considers the work as a real asset to the foundation, inasmuch as it ensures better working conditions and convenience for employees and for companies wishing to establish themselves in the building. The officer's maximum ESF also informed that 80 percent of the facilities are sidelined with a view to profit on the investment.
> 
> The administrator of the consortium of companies and certain Noráfica, John Oliveira, said that the agreement is completed within the deadline. "It's a big advantage for us to trust and we will honor our commitments," said.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Wow!!!!


----------



## skytrax

Some projects around Luanda



Barragon said:


>


----------



## Kwame

**Update*​*
*Luanda New Satellite City ~ Proposed ~ Mega Project*​


> We carried out a master plan and infrastructure concept designs for a new satellite city to the south east of Luanda for an ultimate population 890,000. The 10,700 ha site will provide serviced plots & housing, employment, and community facilities to counteract informal urban expansions.
> 
> The new city is planned as a fully-integrated, self-sufficient urban community independent of the adjacent Luanda, especially in terms of transport infrastructure and employment. The master plan includes detailed parcellations relating to a time-bound phasing programme. Land budgets, cost indictors and development regulations were prepared to support the implementation.





>


*Torre Kilamba ~ Office ~ Approved ~ 26 Fl.​*


> The Kilamba Tower is located in the Bay of Luanda, Angola, and is the seat of the Holy Hope Foundation.
> 
> The Foundation, an institution of importance in Angola, and needs a symbolic building for offices, whose first floors serve as headquarters of the institution and the rest of its 26 floors are offices of high yield.
> 
> The tower is not only recognized for its height. What they will do differently to the Tower Kilamba is its design, qualities that should have functional characteristics of a commercial building and at the same time an identifiable project in the daytime and nighttime landscape of the city.
> 
> To achieve this goal, and at the same time reduce the high heat load, the facades will be projected on the basis of umbrellas, rolling with a perimeter-cleaning vidroc and location of equipment capable. This climate protection, is folded along its height, so that despite its simplicity constructive, this film of "umbrellas", it leaves cavities in the corners, and allows, through artificial lighting, change the lights and shadows during the night as a true icon.
> 
> The Kilamba tower has 26 floors, including ground-floor and two basement floors.All entrances of the building open to a small square that holds the traditional landscape of the Luanda Waterfront.





>


*Edificio Residencial Kissol ~ Residential ~ Approved ~ ?? Fl.*​


> ​


----------



## jota88

^^ :applause:


----------



## GNU

Ive recently read that Luanda is the most expensive city on earth right now?
The rents apparently are incredibly high. Lets hope that some of those projects may help to ease the situation up a bit.


----------



## skytrax

That's is right, Luanda is the most expensive city in the world. But government is doing every thing to low the prices.


----------



## KQV208

There is so much money to be made in this country. Buy property/construct, and in a few years time, reap huge benefits. Not many know that.


----------



## SebaFun

Amazing and beautiful proyects in Luanda.Congratulations


----------



## AAPMBerlin

Crash2010 said:


> Thanks. Here's some information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is breathtaking.
> 
> **Update**
> 
> *Camama Zone ~ Major Social Housing Development ~ Under Construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *January:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *September:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​


Sorry, but only the last 3 are taken by my own!


----------



## Kwame

*Duriense Towers ~ Mixed-Use ~ Under Construction ~ ?? Fl.​*


> **Image courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​




****PAGE ONE PROJECTS HAVE BEEN UPDATED****​


----------



## skytrax

..



muloji17 said:


> KINAXIXI COMPLEX


----------



## Kwame

Bump!


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for re-posting the new render for Kinaxixi Complex in here.

*Old Rendering:*


----------



## Kwame

**Construction Updates*​*
*Edificio Zimbo Tower ~ Under Construction ~ 21 Fl.*










> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​



*Luxury Retail and Office Development ~ Under Construction*










> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​



*New Corimba Development Zone ~ Under Construction ~ Mega Project*










> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​



*Torre Ambiente ~ Under Construction ~ Residential ~ ?? Fl.*










> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin & muloji17**​



*Intercontinental Hotel & Casino ~ Under Construction ~ 25 Fl.*










> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​


----------



## novaguy

great updates.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Great projects! It is good to see that finally the good of globalization has reached Africa! :applause:


----------



## skytrax

Yes Luanda is booming :cheers2:


----------



## karleone

*all we want s a place! peaceful in africa!*

*i hope help and my business stay in luanda plaza and 
word trade in luanda!i born in luanda and i hope all
we get there shall in benefit to peace!all we want
is a place! peaceful in africa!and improve good things
but the nature in angola ave priority!*


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!


----------



## Kwame

**Project Update**

*Edificio Forcalis ~ Approved ~ Mixed-Use ~ 20 Fl.*



> ​


*Edificio AB68 ~ Approved ~ Residential ~ 10 Fl.*



>


*Rosa Linda Farm Hotel ~ Approved ~ Hotel ~ ?? Fl.*



>


*Edificio Maravilha ~ Approved ~ Under Construction ~ ?? Fl.*



>


----------



## rodry08

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:Wow wow wooooow! 
INCREIBLE!!!!! Felicitaciones!!! :applause:	:applause:


Saludos y suerte!!!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow! Ths is great architecture! Fine!


----------



## vfG

Here is the list of all known buildings over 15floors enjoy :cheers: : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768830


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Angola is taking it's chance now to become an attractive entry of capital to Africa! Very good!


----------



## Kwame

**Update**

*Lopesh ~ Approved ~ Residential ~ 19 Fl.*



>





> Residential Building of 19 floors including 3 office floors, 3 underground parking levels. 44 dwelling units.
> 
> http://www.pelleg-arch.com/residentials/quotLopeshquotResidentialBuildingAngola​


*Menhaten ~ Approved ~ Residential ~ 11 Fl.*



>





> Residential tower of 11 floors and a penthouse, 42 dwelling units.
> 
> http://www.pelleg-arch.com/residentials/quotMenhatenquotResidentialProject​


*Camama Zone ~ Under Construction ~ Major Social Housing Development (New Renderings !!!)*


> ​





> Click here for more​


**Courtesy of vfG & ekuikui**​


----------



## Whiteeclipse

New Corimba Development Zone------------Looks amazing, great project


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

WOW F*CK Angola :master: :master: :master:


THIS IS NEVER SEEN BEFORE IN THE HISTORY OF AFRICA!


:righton: :righton:


:righton: :righton:


@KWAME many thanks for you efforts!


----------



## vfG

Lopesh and Menhaten are approved ? How do you know that ?


----------



## Chupavi

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:
no coment!
:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Arquivista

Luanda is getting awesome =) 

Angola is rocking !

Parabéns aos angolanos pelo esforço à melhora do país  O Brasil torce por vocês


----------



## hkskyline

*Football: Angola pours millions into African Nations Cup *
19 January 2009
Agence France Presse

Oil-rich Angola is pouring millions of dollars into new stadiums, hotels and airports to get ready for the 2010 African Nations Cup, which officials say will kick off on schedule in less than 12 months.

The decision to award Nations Cup - known as CAN - to Angola surprised some who did not believe the former Portuguese colony could get itself ready in time, having only ended a 27-year civil war in 2002.

But according to the organising committee, stadium construction is running to schedule and preparations are well underway.

"In relation to the construction of stadiums, the schedule will be met," CAN's marketing director Manuel Mariano told journalists after a meeting with top government officials last week.

Four new stadiums in Benguela, Lubango, Cabinda and the capital Luanda, where the final will be held, are being built by Chinese construction companies.

While no figures have been released about the costs of organising the three-week tournament or building the stadiums, the national airport company says it's spending more than 270 million dollars refitting and rebuilding airports in Luanda, Benguela and Lubango.

A major priority for organisers after the stadiums is making sure there is enough accommodation. Currently hotel rooms in Angola are few and far between, costing as much as 300 dollars a night and booked up months in advance.

According to the organising committee, 30 hotels are being built, 16 of them in Luanda, and ordinary Angolans will rent rooms to visitors.

Another key concern is the potential cost to visitors because Luanda, according to London-based human resources consultant ECA International, is the most expensive city in the world with a litre of milk costing three dollars and a pizza and beer as much as 50 dollars.

The committee has also pledged to make sure the notoriously difficult visa application process would be looked at to prevent delays for spectators coming to Angola.

But, perhaps used to the daily challenges of bad roads, high prices and lack of services, most Angolans are confident the competition will be a success.

Silvio Capuepue, an Angolan sports journalist, believes the Nations Cup is a catalyst for development.

"Hosting the 2010 Nations Cup is without a doubt speeding up the reconstruction of the country after the war, especially in the host cities," he said.

"Angolans are happy and are conscious of the magnitude of the event. People are starting to see an impact in their normal lives, those that had no jobs for such a long time are now having jobs and are being able to bring money home.

"And in terms of the football, hosting the tournament motivates and grooms the growing talents that are coming up in the country."

He said he was confident the stadiums would be ready on time and that the organisation would run smoothly.

"We have hosted three African basketball tournaments and two handball tournaments so I believe we have the experience. In 2007 people did not think we would be ready in time for Afrobasket, but we were. With the same strength, the same capacity and the same willing, we will make sure we are ready."

Angola’s national team - known as Palancas Negras after the country’s extremely rare sable antelope - have had a tough time on the pitch and failed to qualify for the 2010 FIFA World Cup in South Africa.

A coaching reshuffle saw Mabi de Almeida take over from Luis Oliveira Goncalves and he has pledged to do his best for the home crowd during the 2010 tournament.

Angola's Prime Minister Paulo Kassoma said last week that hosting the tournament would boost the country's self esteem and appealed to Angolans to support their national team.

"It's our responsibility to win the 2010 Nations Cup and prove we are Angolan. We want to show the capacity of Angolans to organise high-level competitions."

The tournament is played every two years and was won by Egypt for a record sixth time in Ghana last year.

This will be the first Nations Cup hosted by a Portuguese-speaking country.


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for posting that article hkskyline, very informative. kay:


----------



## Kwame

Double Post.


----------



## Kwame

**Construction Updates**

*Edificio Zimbo Tower ~ Under Construction ~ 21 Fl.*












> Click here for more photos & information
> 
> *Photos Courtesy of AAMPBerlin*​


*Luxury Retail and Office Development ~ Under Construction*












> Click here for more photos & information
> 
> *Photos Courtesy of AAMPBerlin*​


*Intercontinental Hotel & Casino ~ Under Construction ~ 25 Fl.*












> Click here for more photos and information
> 
> *Photos Courtesy of AAMPBerlin*​


*Torre Ambiente ~ Under Construction ~ Residential ~ ?? Fl.*












> Click here for more photos and information
> 
> *Photos Courtesy of AAMPBerlin*​


*Espirito Santo Tower ~ Under Construction ~ Office (Sorry, no rendering)*



> Click here for more photos & information
> 
> *Photos Courtesy of AAMPBerlin*​


----------



## skytrax

:cheers2:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Very nice progress. I would like to see a render or a total pic of the skyline of Luanda a sort of overvieuw some many crapers!


----------



## Kwame

Thanks. 

Here is a link to a Luanda City Gallery.


----------



## skytrax

*New Fortaleza Shopping*



aercius said:


> Shopping Fortaleza: rodeado de história
> Será erguido entre o museu a fortaleza de S.Miguel que alberga o Museu das Forças Armadas e o futuro Museu da Ciência e Tecnologia. O Shopping Fortaleza. Terá acesso pela Avenida 4 de Fevereiro e situa-se no caminho para a Ilha do Cabo e para o novo centro urbano da Chikala. O Shopping Fortaleza fica, assim, no centro histórico de Luanda cercado de pólos de interesse turístico e cultural.
> 
> Oferecendo 473 lugares de estacionamento, o centro, que terá dois pisos, foi desenhado, segundo os seus promotores, dentro dos padrões arquitectónicos mais modernos do mundo.
> 
> A fachada envidraçada assegura a iluminação natural e permite manter o consumo energético em níveis relativamente baixos ao longo do dia.
> 
> No piso 1 as lojas terão as fachadas para um amplo átrio, ou corredor, e será possível, em determinados pontos, ver os outros andares, o que possibilita uma melhor orientação.
> 
> O acesso aos outros pisos poderá ser feito por escadas rolantes ou por elevadores estrategicamente colocados perto das chamadas lojas âncoras. No átrio principal haverá um elevador panorâmico.
> 
> Todos os serviços de um centro moderno
> O piso 2 contará com mais 4 metros de largura que o primeiro, o objectivo é potenciar a interacção visual entre as lojas. Já no piso 3 estarão concentradas as áreas de lazer distribuídas pelos sectores da alimentação, cinemas e eventos.
> 
> A área de alimentação será servida por uma praça ampla, com cobertura metálica em arco e iluminação natural. Esse espaço terá vista para a baía e para a fortaleza. Os serviços de restauração estarão assegurados por 10 bares ou restaurantes com uma média de 50 m2 cada e por dois restaurantes VIP que somam 470 m2, com terraços exclusivos. A área de eventos estará ligada por corredores de serviço que facilitarão a prestação de serviços gastronómicos em ocasiões especiais.
> 
> Os cinéfilos terão quatro salas, numa oferta total de 990 lugares que poderão servir para acolher palestras e outras realizações.
> 
> Os promotores do projecto, que o apontam como O Novo Centro de Luanda, vêm no seu empreendimento a cara da Nova Angola, que cresce e desperta a atenção do mundo. Dizem também que “além de conforto para os angolanos, o Shopping Fortaleza vai ajudar a gerar empregos e rendimentos para o país” e afirmam que “o empreendimento será um marco na reconstrução do centro de Luanda, trazendo modernidade e valorização do seu tecido urbano”.
> 
> A fachada envidraçada assegura a iluminação natural e permite manter o consumo energético em níveis relativamente baixos .
> 
> No entanto, para os luandenses, fica a proposta dos promotores em liderar a transformação das ruínas da antiga fábrica de sabão, no Largo do Baleizão, no futuro Museu da Ciência e Tecnologia, valorizando o passado industrial da área, e a recuperação de uma das casas adjacentes para o seu uso como ponto de informação turística. Fica, assim, explicada e valorizada a opção por construir um centro comercial num local tão próximo de um dos mais importantes pólos de atracção turística da capital angolana, a fortaleza de S.
> 
> Miguel. Sem negligenciar a piscadela de olho aos mais jovens que serão, seguramente a grande maioria dos visitantes do museu, sabendo-se da apetência que têm pelo consumo.
> 
> Na rota do lazer e do trabalho
> 
> Em termos de inserção paisagística, os projectistas do centro garantem que não haverá choque com a arquitectura da área, nem com a fortaleza, ganhando-se, antes, com a ligação de todas as zonas envolventes com a nova cara de Luanda e, principalmente, com o modernismo das construções que se estão a erguer na capital, com particular destaque para a zona baixa.
> 
> A localização estratégica do projecto permitir-lhe-á uma boa relação com a avenida marginal de Luanda que vem sendo palco de obras para o seu alargamento.
> 
> Desta forma, com a esperada requalificação urbanística da Ilha do Cabo e o com o prolongamento da Avenida Marginal para a Chikala e para a Samba, e com a construção do novo centro administrativo na Praia do Bispo, o Shopping Fortaleza fica igualmente situado no meio de uma importante rota de circulação de pessoas de todas as classes e idades, em lazer e em trabalho, um trunfo que torna obrigatório seguir-lhe o percurso, numa altura em que a concorrência não dará tréguas.
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping Fortaleza
> 
> Os promotores do projecto que o apontam como O Novo Centro de Luanda, vêm no seu empreendimento a cara da Nova Angola, que cresce e desperta a atenção do mundo
> 
> Oferecendo 473 lugares de estacionamento, o centro que terá dois pisos, foi desenhado, segundo os seus promotores, dentro dos padrões arquitectónicos mais modernos do mundo
> 
> A área de alimentação será servida por uma praça com cobertura metálica em arco e iluminação natural. Terá uma magnífica vista para a baía. Os serviços de restauração estarão assegurados por 10 bares ou restaurantes e por dois restaurantes VIP com terraços exclusivos. Os cinéfilos terão quatro salas com 990 lugares que poderão servir para palestras e outras realizações.SEGUROS DE ANGOLA S.A.





aercius said:


>


----------



## Kwame

*Luanda to gain real estate project named after late singer​*


> 1/21/09 6:19 PM
> 
> Angola
> 
> *Luanda* – A new real estate project named after late musician “Teta Lando”, composed of two towers containing 20 floors each and another one with 13 floors, will be built, at President Marien Ngoabi street, in Luanda, in an 1.2-square metre area.
> 
> According to a press note issued by ‘’Edificios Teta Lando’’, sent to Angop on Wednesday, the buildings, whose presentation is scheduled for Thursday, include 80 apartments T1, T2 and T3 of 75 and 233-square metres, with swimming pool, gymnasium, garden, sauna and other sections.
> 
> With 78 offices in open space from 52 to 391 square metres, the buildings will have an efficient 24-hour services and security systems, water and electricity supply, air conditioning and a parking space.
> 
> Angola Press


**Renderings*​*


Die Kapenaar said:


>


**Information about this project was the courtesy of Die Kapenaar**​


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Very amazing what Luanda does, very amazing. Its comes a real modern city with a terrific skyline in the near future. Perfect for Angola!!!


TIME HAS COME TO LIFT THE LAND TO A HIGHER LEVEL! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


:banana:


----------



## beto_chaves

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## fozzy

Luanda is looking good and these new projects are cool!.


----------



## Luis87

Está a ficar brilhante Luanda!
Só espero que no fim de construírem os edifícios (nem peço todos!) dêem uma limpeza nas zonas envolventes... Fica bastante mal um prédio moderno com muito "lixo" em seu redor e isso dá para ver numa foto colocada num comentário acima...


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for all of the positive feedback everyone!


----------



## Kwame

**Construction Updates**​
*New Corimba Development Zone ~ Mega Project ~ Under Construction​*











AAPMBerlin said:


> More images here.
> 
> **Images courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​



*Comandante Gika ~ Under Construction ~ Mixed-Use*












AAPMBerlin said:


> More images here.
> 
> **Images Courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​



*Edifícios Teta Lando ~ Under Construction ~ Residential ~ 2 x 20Fl; 1 x 13Fl​*











> New website launched!
> 
> www.tetalando.com
> 
> **Courtesy of AAPMBerlin**​


----------



## skytrax

:cheers2:


----------



## Kwame

**Updates**

*Belas Business Center (Luanda Sul) ~ Under Construction ~ Mixed-Use​*











muloji17 said:


> **Photos Courtesy of muloji17**​



*Talatona Convention Hotel ~ Under Construction ~ Mixed-Use*​











muloji17 said:


> **Photos Courtesy of muloji17**​


*Palace of Justice (Unlisted) ~ Under Construction ~ Government*



muloji17 said:


> **Courtesy of muloji17**​


----------



## palanca23

im glad to look to this projects! im pround to be angolan  but im also worried about the contrasts because we have 21 century modern buildings near of poor blocks hno: i think that priority would be small structures and people mind.
hugz for you all!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Wow Luanda is goiing a crazy good city by a couple of years!!!


Really modern i see big compagnies coming into the city!!!


:banana: :banana: :banana:


Very good job.


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for the positive feedback! :cheers:

Welcome to SSC palanca23! Please feel free to introduce yourself in one of the threads in the Angola sub-forum. The forum needs new members! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1479


----------



## goschio

Great to see one of the most destructed countries becoming one of the most modern of Africa. :applause:

Want to go there one day once the astronomical prices have normalized. Also the difference between rich and poor must be leveled soon or the country will sink into violence and crime (see South Africa or Brazil).


----------



## julianoxantre

*Preliminary study of Habiquatro Firm on Angola*

*Português* - Aqui esta um de muitos estudos prévios já realizados pela empresa habiquatro para Angola, contamos já com projectos concluidos de Hoteis, Torres de cercea elevada, condomínios fechados etc. Este é um estudo prévio de um hotel á beira mar, onde se tentou inovar e surpreender pela sua forma simples elegante e funcional conjugando a calma maritima com a sua forma ondulada, aproveitando o desnivel do terreno acentuado com a arquitectura moderna elegante e pura.
*Inglês* - Here is one of many previous studies made by the company habiquatro for Angola, we have completed projects of Hotels, Towers of some high, closed condominiums etc. This is a preliminary study of a hotel by the sea, where we tried to innovate and surprise with simple elegant and functional lines combining the calm sea with its wavy form, taking the gap of land marked with elegant pure and modern architecture.
Veja slide show em :
https://cid-00bb0457928fbc51.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/skyscraper?ref=1


----------



## Kwame

Boa vinda a SkyscraperCity, julianoxantre! 

Isso e um excelente projeto. Aqui estao as fotos:
































































*Source:* https://cid-00bb0457928fbc51.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/skyscraper?ref=1

:banana:


----------



## Kwame

**New Project Update**


*Belmar Towers ~ Proposed ~ Residential ~ 2 x 25 Fl.*



> More information *here*.​



*Torre Estadio ~ Proposed ~ Mixed-Use ~ 2 x 21 Fl.*



> More information here.​



*Torre Bahia ~ Proposed ~ Mixed-Use ~ 20 Fl.*



> More information here.​


----------



## Kwame

**Construction Update*

New Corimba Development Zone ~ Mixed-Use ~ Mega Project ~ Under Construction
















































































































Photos courtesy of Muloji17

More information here.​

Click to expand...

Edificio Zimbo Tower ~ Mixed-Use ~ Under Construction ~ 21 Fl.

















































Photos courtesy of Muloji17.

More information here.​

Click to expand...

*​


----------



## Shezan

Kwanza Building is so nice!


----------



## Promil

Wow, it looks like Luanda is a big construction site


----------



## Adora

www.vgardens.com


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Adora said:


> www.vgardens.com


Very professional and nice presentation! Beautiful project! :applause:


----------



## Mister79

Angola is doing a fantastic job.
The construction boom is really amazing.


----------



## skytrax

^^ Thanks


----------



## Kwame

**Construction Update*​*
*Escom Building ~ Mixed Use ~ 24 Fl. ~ 336 Ft. ~ Completed













Escom building, country's tallest so far

Luanda – The Escom Building, the country’s tallest, was inaugurated Tuesday in Luanda, during a ceremony attended by various national and foreign individualities.

The 102.2-metre tall and 24-floor building has 11 T3 and T4 apartments, five restaurants, two car parking, four shops and various offices.

The commercial area occupies 6,340 square metres, whereas the residential one has 6,810 square metres and the offices take an area of 16,162 metres.

The shops are based in the first floor. From the second to 18th floor there are administrative services and the residential area starts from 19th floor above.

Built over an area of 50,000 square metres and 75 metres above the sea level, the building is estimated at USD 135 million and is expected to record a daily movement of 1,500 people.

All the building's compartments are occupied, with some already in operation by the owners, most of them multinational companies.

Located in the "Marechal Tito" street, the construction of the building has lasted four years (started in 2004) in charge of civil building firm "Teixeira Duarte".

Click to expand...




AAPMBerlin said:






































Click to expand...

Comandante Gika ~ Mixed Use ~ Under Construction












muloji17 said:






































Click to expand...

"Three Towers" Development ~ Mixed Use ~ Under Construction












muloji17 said:















































Click to expand...

Intercontinental Hotel & Casino ~ Mixed Use ~ Under Construction ~ 25 Fl.












AAPMBerlin said:
























































Click to expand...

Torre Ambiente ~ Under Construction ~ Residential ~ ?? Fl.












skytrax said:




















Click to expand...

Hotel Skina VIP Inn ~ Hospitality ~ Under Construction ~ 17 Fl.












skytrax said:











Click to expand...

Edificio Zimbo Tower ~ Mixed-Use ~ Under Construction ~ 21 Fl.












muloji17 said:




















Click to expand...

Sana Luanda Royal Hotel ~ Hospitality ~ Under Construction ~ 22 Fl.












muloji17 said:





























Click to expand...




skytrax said:











Click to expand...

New Stadium of Luanda ~ Sports & Recreation ~ Under Construction












muloji17 said:
























































Click to expand...

4 De Fevereiro Airport Expansion ~ Infrastructure ~ Under Construction




















skytrax said:






































Click to expand...




muloji17 said:




















Click to expand...

*


----------



## goschio

Wow, nice projects. Hope Angola becomes developed country one day. Angolan women are also very hot IMO.


----------



## Kwame

**New Project Update*​*
*Aiélo Towers ~ Mixed Use ~ Proposed



Angoalemao said:




















Click to expand...

Imokandandu Urban Block ~ Mixed Use ~ Proposed






























Click to expand...

Copacabana Residential Resort ~ Mixed Use ~ Site Prep



Matthias Offodile said:











Click to expand...

Sky Residential Buildings ~ Mixed Use ~ Site Prep












Click to expand...




AAPMBerlin said:











Click to expand...

Forcalis Building ~ Office ~ Approved



Kwame said:


























































Click to expand...

Service Building of Luanda ~ Office ~ Proposed



Matthias Offodile said:






































Click to expand...

Hotel Baia ~ Hospitality ~ Approved



Die Kapenaar said:















































Click to expand...

Peak Hotel ~ Hospitality ~ Proposed



Matthias Offodile said:





























Click to expand...

Luanda Marina ~ Sports & Recreation ~ Proposed



Matthias Offodile said:






































Click to expand...

*​


----------



## Kwame

**New Master Planned Development*​*
*Bom Sucesso Village ~ Mixed Use Community ~ Under Construction​*


Matthias Offodile said:


> *Flats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Villas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Social Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Artificial Lakes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luxury Flats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Commercial Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Website:* http://www.bomsucessovillage.com​


----------



## goschio

Nice residential. Hope prices decrease soon so normal office workers can afford them.


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!


----------



## Andre_Filipe

the last one is amazing


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

**New Project*​*
*Camama Residential District ~ Proposed ~ Residential​*


Matthias Offodile said:


>


----------



## hamilton05001

Everything looks really amazing i'm really astonished with the projects.. this is surprising me more everyday, the only thing is the people in the renders don't look like african people.. well i think so ...but congra^^tulations !!!beautiful city


----------



## Kwame

^ Thanks man.


----------



## Kwame

*Viana Park ~ Approved ~ Industrial*


----------



## Kwame

*Teatro Avenida ~ Site Prep ~ Mixed Use*​


Matthias Offodile said:


> 6/30/09 4:21 PM
> 
> *Luanda* - The building and equipping of Teatro Avenida Complex, whose works start within 60 days, worth USD 126 million, on Tuesday here announced the project's promoter, George Sherreal IV.
> 
> Speaking in the fringes of the study of environmental impact of the mentioned project, promoted by the ministry of environment, the manager of the Angolan firm Dry Dock, George Sherrel VI, said the works will take 36 months and are part of the re-qualification programme of Luanda bay.
> 
> *The 21-floor building will have a modern theatre, with 510 seats, four floors for offices and 14 designed for flats, as well as an underground park for 179 cars.*





muloji17 said:


>


----------



## skytrax

*Twist Inn Hotel*










*Imob Business Tower*



Matthias Offodile said:


>


----------



## skytrax

Some new pictures of Luanda city. Enjoy! :cheers:


























































































*By Angolaimagebank*


----------



## kerouac1848

Great pictures and nice developments. 

Are they are plans for a mass-transit system or even just a few tram/light rail lines? I know they're building some urban motorways, but any large city needs a proper public transport system to function properly.


----------



## eddeux

Finally a new update! Sure this hasn't been posted yet..

* New Luanda Bay *
Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648066&page=17









Construction update


Hammelkar said:


> Continuação dos trabalhos





Hammelkar said:


> just a few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till the end of the year we might have significant progress of the works, lets wait :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

*Noblesse Residence Update*



ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


>


----------



## eddeux




----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!! the New Luanda Bay seems great


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Amazing project New Luanda Bay, love it. 

This city is booming. :cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The city is changing really fast. It's great that they have decided to keep the old buildings on the waterfront, it will give the city a nice little touch. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes because they fortunately are not destroying the history and it is a great new!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

*Belas Business Park*


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

*Belas Business Park*


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

*New Baia de luanda*


----------



## el palmesano

have you more pictures??


----------



## jpfg

It's nice to see Angola getting improved, nice work :applause:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

*Baia de Luanda*


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

*Baia de Luanda*


----------



## skytrax

Updated list with some of the projects u/c, approved and proposed for the city! :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:



> Mapa de Luanda com a localização de alguns projectos: *Wikimapia*​
> 
> Towers and other projects
> 
> *Total :*
> Over 130 Projects
> 
> 
> *16 Towers (completed)*
> 
> 
> *CIF Tower 29F: Thread
> 
> *Commandante Gika 2x25F: Thread Website image
> 
> *Edifício Elysée Trade Center 18F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Kimpa Vita 16F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Luanda Medical Center 25F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Moncada Center 10F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Platium 20F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Rei Katyavala 11F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício São Paulo 15F: Thread
> 
> *Escom Building 24F: Thread
> 
> *Hotel Skyna VIP inn 17F: Thread
> 
> *Ingombota Palace 20F: Thread
> 
> *Sana Luanda Royal Hotel 22F: Thread
> 
> *Solar de Alvalade 18F: Thread image
> 
> *Torre Ambiente 26F: Thread
> 
> *Zimbo Tower 21F: Thread
> 
> 
> *24 Towers (Topped out)*
> 
> 
> *Commandante Gika 1x20F 2x21F: Thread Website image
> 
> *Copacabana Residential Resort 3x22F: Thread image
> 
> *Edifício Baía 23F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Fénix 14F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Goya 12F: Thread
> 
> *Intercontinental Hotel & Casino 25F: Thread image
> 
> *Luxury Retail and Office Development 3x20F: Thread image
> 
> *Palácio Real 21F: Thread
> 
> *Sky Residence I, II & Sky Business 3x25F: Thread Website
> 
> *Torre BESA 26F: Thread
> 
> *Torres do Carmo 2x22F: Thread
> 
> *Torres Dipanda 13F: Thread
> 
> *Total E&P 18F: Thread
> 
> 
> *34 Towers (under construction)*
> 
> 
> *AAA Main office 26F: Thread image
> 
> *CIF Tower II 29F: Thread
> 
> *Duriense Towers 2x18F 1x37F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Gaúcho 15F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Kanhangulo 24F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Kianda 2x23F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Kilamba 26F: Thread
> 
> *Edificio Kwanza 18F: Thread image
> 
> *Edificio Maravilha 21F: Thread Website
> 
> *Edifício Muxima Plaza 1X15F 1X24F: Thread
> 
> *Edificio Serena 21F: Thread image
> 
> *Edifícios Teta Lando 2x20F: Thread image
> 
> *Imokandandu 16F: Thread
> 
> *Kapital Towers 22F 20F: Thread image
> 
> *Kinaxixi Complex 2x16F: Thread image
> 
> *Luanda Plaza 23F: Thread
> 
> *Ocean Towers 23F: Thread
> 
> *Teatro Avenida Complex 21F: Thread
> 
> *Torre Kilamba 26F: Thread image
> 
> *Torres Majestic 3x25F: Thread image
> 
> *Vista Club Luanda Towers 3x20F: Thread image
> 
> *World Trade Center Angola 1x37F 1x42F: Thread
> 
> 
> *15 Towers (Approved)*
> 
> 
> *Alameda Towers 24F: Thread
> 
> *Complexo Multiuso 3x26F: Thread
> 
> *Edificio Ecoserv 28F: Thread image
> 
> *Edifício Heroínas 19F: Thread
> 
> *Edificio Rocha Monteiro 24F: Thread
> 
> *Hotel Hilton ??F: Thread
> 
> *Hotel Passos 33F: Thread image
> 
> *Hotel Tropical 18F: Thread
> 
> *Hotel Turismo 19F: Thread image
> 
> *Sci-Arch Building 25F: Thread
> 
> *Torre Maianga 16F: Thread
> 
> *Torre Mosquito 24F: Thread
> 
> *Transocean Headquarters 15F: Thread image
> 
> 
> *38 Towers (Proposed)*
> 
> 
> *Aflalo & Gasperini Building Tower 21F: Thread *Canceled???*
> 
> *Belamar Towers 2x25F: Thread image
> 
> *Campo Do Paz 5x50F: Thread image
> 
> *Condomínio Jardins do Livro 26F: Thread
> 
> *Edificio do Banco Africano de Investimentos - BAI 20F: Thread image
> 
> *Edifício Boa Vista 18F: Thread
> 
> *Edifício Caravela 25F: Thread image
> 
> *Edifico Forcalis 20F: Thread Website image
> 
> 
> *Edifício Octano 3X20F: Thread
> 
> 
> *Edifício Prado Rodrigues 12F: Thread
> 
> *Edificio Rainha Ginga 16F: Thread
> 
> *Euro Africa Tower 23F: Thread
> 
> *Jinga 16F: Thread
> 
> *Lopesh 19F: Thread image Website
> 
> *Luanda Tower ??F: Thread
> 
> *Office Tower 19F: Thread image
> 
> *Office Tower and Shopping Mall 28F: Thread image
> 
> *Projecto Imobrasil 23F: Thread
> 
> *Residencial Tower 18F: Thread
> 
> *Torre Almeda 24F: Thread
> 
> *Torre de Angola 70F: Thread *Canceled???*
> 
> *Torre Bahia 20F: Thread Gallery *Canceled!!!*
> 
> *Torre Capital 50F: Thread
> 
> *Torre Estadio 2x21F: Thread Gallery
> 
> *Torre Kissange 19F: Thread image
> 
> *Torre Luanda 18F: Thread image
> 
> *Torre Marginal 27F: Thread
> 
> *Torre da Missao ??F: Thread Photo
> 
> *Torre Siccal 25F: Thread
> 
> *Torre Sky 25F: Thread image
> 
> *Torre Tivoli 20F: Thread image
> 
> 
> Shopping centres
> 
> 
> *Atrium Nova Vida (61 stores): image
> 
> *Belas Shopping (100 stores): image *Phase 2 under construction (+64 stores)
> 
> *Fortaleza Shopping (100 stores): image
> 
> *Ginga Shopping (72 stores): image
> 
> *Kinaxixe Shopping (200 stores): image
> 
> *Luanda Shopping (238 stores): image
> 
> *Viana Shopping (72 stores): image
> 
> 
> Super Projectos
> 
> 
> *Aldassa Masterplan: Thread
> 
> *Complexo administrativo: Thread image
> 
> *Futungo de Belas: Thread Video
> 
> *Nova Baía de Luanda (requalificação urbana): Thread image *Phase2 under going
> 
> *Novo Aeroporto Internacional de Luanda: image Thread
> 
> *Projecto Sambizanga: Thread video
> 
> *Zona Costeira da Corimba: Thread image
> 
> 
> Social Housing Development
> 
> 
> *Kilamba Kiaxi: video
> 
> *Projecto Zango: vídeo
> 
> 
> More information: Luanda Projects


----------



## skytrax

*Sky complex*

Render









Construction photos


----------



## skytrax

*New University* (1st phase)




Kizaca said:


> Outro angulo cortesy of *Bryn* :cheers2:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 5 :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 10.


----------



## skytrax

* New Luanda Bay *










Video of the project







skytrax said:


>


----------



## Bond James Bond

Wow, the amount of construction is starting to look like a Chinese city!


----------



## Axelferis

chinese are already there and in whole Africa


----------



## skytrax

They are just hired on construction sites.


----------



## Axelferis

no no! they have more interest than building aprtments,stadiums & roads


----------



## skytrax

*Jardim de Rosas / Rose Garden*



skytrax said:


> Vivenda individual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivenda em banda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivendas germinadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartamentos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vídeo de divulgação





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


> *Maquetes 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O futuro shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Localização





skytrax said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> *Modelos das casa à escala*


----------



## skytrax

^^



skytrax said:


> Fotos de *lillinka006*





skytrax said:


> E as obras continuam de vento em popa.. :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de *lillinka006*


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!!! amazing!!

just incredible!!

only one catch, air conditioners break down the buildings :/


----------



## Jim856796

^^If that's the case, haven't they heard of "central heating and air" or "HVAC"?


----------



## Axelferis

dazzling houses :cheers:

Luanda is a little riviera on certain aspects. It has occidental standards with the weetness of Africa wheather


----------



## goschio

Hope it will be Africans who will live in these houses and not only Asian/American/European expacts.


----------



## skytrax

Thanks for the comments guys!

@goschio And the big majority is African indeed. Angolan to be more precisely.. Not all the Angolan are poor.


----------



## Axelferis

angola has a middle class who live on the occidental standards.
I don't think if you go there you notice a difference with sunny cities of rich countries. If you have the money for at least...


----------



## skytrax

*Nova Vida towers*


----------



## tieusufu

Hi All
My name is Hai, from Viet Nam. I am the director of manpower company in Vietnam. Planning to come and searching for the big company in Angola, which may need construction workers and welder from Vietnam to work for their project in Angola
If any company interest and have request, please contact me haianh_99 yahoo.com
See you in Angola in July 2012:cheers:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

*New Development*

























*kinaxixi shopping*


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!! thanks!!!


----------



## Architacular

NOVO AEROPORTO COMPLEX. [Mall + Hotel + Offices + Industrial]

This is the project winning international architectural competition. It is located next to the new Luanda International Airport, just 5 km.
Architects are Alberto Galindo Valderrama and Jose Manuel Melendez.

Awesome project! Work will commence in late 2012.


----------



## everywhere

^^ That's awesome! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing projects


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Office and retail space


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Futungo de Belas | Mega Urbanization Project | Mixed Use | Under construction




Situated in the South West African coast, right in the center of the Bay of Mussulo, we find what is most sublime in Luanda. 
About 11Km from the city center and 9 km from the International Airport on February 4, with access to routes such as structural, Road to the Samba Avenue January 21 and Gulf Road. 
With a well defined road network, joins one of the best geographic locations Angolan capital of extending the shoreline a distance of 5km, protected by the Bay and Mussulo with privileged access to the Peninsula Mussulo, Kazanga Island and Isle of Exile. 
Futungo In Fine found one of the most important cultural centers of Luanda, the Center of Historical Futungo Fine, space that hosted decades of government bodies Angola, where it will be erected and the Republic Museum, bringing together a set residence and office of the first head of state, thus providing the preservation of all historical collection since the formation of the country to the present day.










Photos








































































































































Under construction








​


----------



## el palmesano

oh my god!!!! this projects is amazing!! seems beautiful!!!

have you more pictures of the progres??


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> oh my god!!!! this projects is amazing!! seems beautiful!!!
> 
> have you more pictures of the progres??


It's hard to find, but I'll try!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Besa

Name: Sede do Besa (Headquarters of BESA)

City/Country: Luanda/Angola

Use: office

Floors: 26F

Developper: Opera Architectors and Investe Grupo










Completion


----------



## Amrafel

Luanda's becoming the most beautiful city in Africa :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

the finish tower seems very nice


----------



## el palmesano

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> It's hard to find, but I'll try!


thanks


----------



## Highcliff

nice squares and parks very green....


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Sistec Center

Name: Sistec Center

Use: Angolan company headquarter

City/Country: Luanda/Angola

Developer: Progest (Angola) em parceria de Berger Arquitectos (Brazil)


----------



## el palmesano

^^ it didn't convince me, seems a little boring.. but, I guess that any new building is good for a city that is growing..


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> ^^ it didn't convince me, seems a little boring.. but, I guess that any new building is good for a city that is growing..


It hasn't been approved yet, by the way government don't just accept any building because the city is growing, there are many factors that go along with it.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Commandante Gika

Name: Commandante Gika

City/Country: Luanda/Angola

Developer: Edifer

Use: mixed use development

consisting of

Five towers:
2 residencial towers
1 Hotel Tower (VIP Grand Hotels)
2 Office Towers
1 huge world-class luxurious shopping mall ("Luanda Shopping")

Status: under construction































































































































The progress is really slow at the moment:



















Completed Office buildings


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow, seems great this project! have you aerial pictures?


----------



## k%

good to see Africa growing :cheers:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

k% said:


> good to see Africa growing :cheers:


Correction, Angola is growing:cheers:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> ^^ wow, seems great this project! have you aerial pictures?


I do but they are from may 2011, pretty old!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ ok, no problem 

but have you a link where I can see the pictures??


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> ^^ ok, no problem
> 
> but have you a link where I can see the pictures??


Here is the link: http://www.comandantegika.net/


----------



## skytrax

:cheers2:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Palmeira Real Master plan - Proposed

Overview

Client: Atkins
Location: Barra do Kwanza, Angola
Architect: Atkins
Developer: Tecnocarro
The developer commissioned Atkins to design an exclusive destination for both living and working, in this stunning coastal setting south of Luanda. We were commissioned to create an engaging 7 minute presentation complemented by a series of 28 stunning still renders to be displayed in the marketing suite. Construction on the development is due to commence in 2012.






































































































































 Palmeira Real Masterplan


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow, beautiful!!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Shopping Fortaleza 

Situated by the Baia



























































































Sorry for bad images.

Progress























































Shopping Fortaleza By Kamutangre, Flickr


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Torre Kianda Update

Four Towers


----------



## el palmesano

where will be build the shopping center( I mean, can you put it on a map??)


----------



## Gombos

very nice, Africans, very nice! congrat


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Gombos said:


> very nice, Africans, very nice! congrat


You mean Angolans right??


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> where will be build the shopping center( I mean, can you put it on a map??)


It will be at the begining of Marginal.

Below the cranes.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Luanda Multipurpose Pavilion

Proposed


















































































 Luanda Multipurpose Pavilion


----------



## el palmesano

^^ looks very good


----------



## ikops

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> You mean Angolans right??


:lol:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kinaxixi Mall

Progress:


----------



## goschio

I think the construction sites look very professional for developing country. Very clean and organized.


----------



## matzek

I really like the developments in Luanda. :cheers:


----------



## Tiago_20

goschio said:


> I think the construction sites look very professional for developing country. Very clean and organized.


That's because most of construction companies are portuguese.
It's normal they export the european standards for there...


----------



## matzek

...paid by the black gold


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Tiago_20 said:


> That's because most of construction companies are portuguese.
> It's normal they export the european standards for there...


Have you ever been to Angola to validate your point! Yes the Portuguese are helping, but what's this European standard you talking about, from what I know South Africans have one of the best architectures around and their construction is always top notch! It has nothing to do with European standards!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ probably, what he wants to say is that in Europe, because of the EU, they have to build with a very good quality, because if they don't do it, they don't pass the controls. For example if we say in Brasil that a car is made in european standards means that this car is of better quality because the legislation in europe is harder


----------



## Paperyostrich

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Kinaxixi Mall
> 
> Progress:


Looking good, but is it me, or is it taking a really long time to do. It's been going for a couple of years no. They cleared the site for it ages ago


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> ^^ probably, what he wants to say is that in Europe, because of the EU, they have to build with a very good quality, because if they don't do it, they don't pass the controls. For example if we say in Brasil that a car is made in european standards means that this car is of better quality because the legislation in europe is harder


I understand what you saying, but I think it's an international standard. Most of the construction's happening in the developing countries have to pass controls just like in europe or anywhere else for the matter, we care about safety as well you know. But yah I get your point!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Paperyostrich said:


> Looking good, but is it me, or is it taking a really long time to do. It's been going for a couple of years no. They cleared the site for it ages ago


No they started construction about 2 years ago.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Angola Mundial 2013

*hockey pavillon u/c*
































































Originally posted by Matthias Offodile


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Luanda Arena 

Construction:



Boyshow said:


> *Constatação das obras dos pavilhões de hóquei em patins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plano interior do pavilhão de hóquei em patins em Luanda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: angop


----------



## KeanoManu

It's inspiring to see the projects going on in Luanda!

Are there any large scale projects to renovate old buildings and building homes of decent quality to the poor and so on? Angola has oil money, which I assume funds most of the projects we see, so there should be some money available to gradually raise the quality of life for all citizens. 

I've seen plenty of pictures from Luanda here on SSC and I've seen that Luanda have many nice old buildings in the center but most of them seem to be in terrible condition.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

KeanoManu said:


> It's inspiring to see the projects going on in Luanda!
> 
> Are there any large scale projects to renovate old buildings and building homes of decent quality to the poor and so on? Angola has oil money, which I assume funds most of the projects we see, so there should be some money available to gradually raise the quality of life for all citizens.
> 
> I've seen plenty of pictures from Luanda here on SSC and I've seen that Luanda have many nice old buildings in the center but most of them seem to be in terrible condition.


Hey there, The biggest housing project we have undertaken is called Kilamba, i'll post pictures below. Yes we have oil but corruption is rampant, hopefully things will get better for the sake of Angolans who are still living in poor conditions!























































































































Not very attractive at all, but its good for low middle income citizens.


----------



## Tiago_20

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Have you ever been to Angola to validate your point!


I have never been in angola, however i know there are some portuguese companies working there.



> what's this European standard you talking about


Whenever you want come to europe and take your own conclusions.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Tiago_20 said:


> Whenever you want come to europe and take your own conclusions.


I was born and raised in Portugal, moved to South Africa and lived there for 14 years. I can tell you that South African's build better quality than the portuguese, but i get your point.


----------



## Axelferis

no news of the airport?


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful arena!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Axelferis said:


> no news of the airport?


No, although construction is underway! But it should be completed by 2014-2015.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Baia de Luanda



Boyshow said:


>


Third faze:



skytrax said:


> Imagens mais detalhadas. :cheers:





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

when third phasis begin and is completed?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Axelferis said:


> when third phasis begin and is completed?


It already started, should take 4 more years


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

condomínio Luanda

Proposed





Boyshow said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

can you put in a map the Third faze??

seems nice, but the towers are too near to the coast


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> can you put in a map the Third faze??
> 
> seems nice, but the towers are too near to the coast


























































Originally posted by Skytrax


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Luanda | Vista Club Luanda Towers -25F

Type Residential - Multi-family residence, Apartment
Commercial - Office, Retail space, Restaurant











Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Originally posted by Boyshow


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Photos by Andrande Resende


----------



## Highcliff

angola the future....thank you for posting...nice buildings...:master::master::master:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Edifício Kilamba 26F



















Progress:




shadow-man said:


>


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kinaxixi Mall



















Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kinaxixi por Kamutangre, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great updates! thanks for share!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Camama Urban Zone

In construction:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Originally posted by Boyshow


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! seems a very nice neighborhood, and much more in the future when the trees will be bigger


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Austin Residence










Near completion:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Originally posted by boyshow


----------



## Groningen NL

Thanks for sharing. Are these being built by the Chinese as well?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Groningen NL said:


> Thanks for sharing. Are these being built by the Chinese as well?


Partnership with the Chinese Yes!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Jardin de Rosas



skytrax said:


> Vídeo de divulgação


Near completion:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Originally posted by Boyshow.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Luanda | Besaactif | 26F




















Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kamutangre, Flickr


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kinaxixi Mall

Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kamutangre, Flickr


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Edificio Kilamba 26F




















Under-contsruction:

July


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kamutangre, Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great updates, thanks for share!


----------



## Hidden Dragon

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## KeanoManu

The first pictures from this page. The residential area. Are those the same area that has been posted before or is it a new one?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

KeanoManu said:


> The first pictures from this page. The residential area. Are those the same area that has been posted before or is it a new one?


It's a different project, although they look the same.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Sky Center | : Sky Residence I, Sky Residence II and Sky Business











Near Completion:











Kamutangre, Flickr


----------



## Paperyostrich

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Sky Center | : Sky Residence I, Sky Residence II and Sky Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Completion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamutangre, Flickr


In the render Sky Residence 1 (I think it's that tower) Looks like it has a different facade than real life. It look more glassy


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Ocean Towers


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Vista Club Luanda Towers










Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## el palmesano

thanks for all these updates


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Sky Center- 4 Towers

Near Completion:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kamutangre, Flickr​


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Torres Dipanda -13F

Near Completion:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Vista Club Luanda Towers

Update:



















Kamutangre, Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

amazing pictures!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> amazing pictures!


Thanks


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Bay










Photo by Olga Stavrakis

Skyline










Photo by AngolatheFuture​


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

el palmesano said:


> I'm sorry, but that neo-neoclassical building is really, really bad done, they try to do a classical building without using the rules of the clasical architecture, it seems that was done by an amateurish


I understand your point, I agree they didn't pull it off well but it's not that bad. The project if being constructed by a portuguese firm, the only thing I really hate is the ugly cone roof but other than that it looks normal.


----------



## Highcliff

I think they should change the color....


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Highcliff said:


> I think they should change the color....


Nah it wouldn't work, all the colonial buildings are the same color so I think they trying to make it look like the rest.


----------



## el palmesano

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> I understand your point, I agree they didn't pull it off well but it's not that bad. The project if being constructed by a portuguese firm, the only thing I really hate is the ugly cone roof but other than that it looks normal.


well, how build that really doesn't matters, the problem is the architect. That architect made a horrible work, he must go back to school haha


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

A view of Luanda's emerging skyline.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Loanda towers













Update


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

New Luanda International Airport





































Angola International Airport is a new major airport currently being built near the Angolan capital of Luanda. Under construction since 2008, it is some 40 km southeast of the city center in the Bom Jesus commune in Ícolo e Bengo municipality in the Bengo Province and is an alternative to the existing Quatro de Fevereiro International Airport. Construction of the new airport is in the hands of a consortium of Chinese companies and Brazilian company Odebrecht. The first phase of the project will be completed even in 2014 and the opening is scheduled for 2015/2016.

Wiki


Updates


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kinaxixi Mall 25F 2 Towers





































Update


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kilamba City










Near completion:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Over 100K people have moved into the city at the moment. As construction comes to an end, more people will eventually be moving in to the city. Over 70% of the apartments have been sold so far!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## Elias Saladino

Bela Cidade luanda,Lindo esses prédios, Angola Surpreendendo


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


>


Angola the future meu querido, primeiramente gostaria de agradecer pelas fotos, realmente estou surpresa e impressionada pelo rápido desenvolvimento econômico de Angola... é bom ver um país irmão evoluindo tão rápido 

Agora, quanto a esses condomínios que você tem postado nas últimas páginas, eles servem à uma classe média emergente de Angola, ou na verdade são mais segregados, para a classe rica do país e para os estrangeiros que vivem no país? Também, uma casa como a da foto acima, custa aproximadamente quanto?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Maria_Helena JF said:


> Angola the future meu querido, primeiramente gostaria de agradecer pelas fotos, realmente estou surpresa e impressionada pelo rápido desenvolvimento econômico de Angola... é bom ver um país irmão evoluindo tão rápido
> 
> Agora, quanto a esses condomínios que você tem postado nas últimas páginas, eles servem à uma classe média emergente de Angola, ou na verdade são mais segregados, para a classe rica do país e para os estrangeiros que vivem no país? Também, uma casa como a da foto acima, custa aproximadamente quanto?


Não, os apartamentos são para os Angolanos, quando os estrangeiros vêm para Angola, as suas empresas normalmente oferecem um apartamento o uma casa,também depende se eles vêm com suas família. A maioria dos apartamentos são alugados. Agora, há os estrangeiros como os portugueses que estão a comprar casas assim. Sobre o preço da casa uma estimativa em torno de $1-3 milhões. Os apartamentos no Kilamba são mais baratos cerca de $70,000 ate $200,000.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Besa Tower - Completed


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Loanda Tower

Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Edifício Kilamba 26F



















Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Originally posted by Skytrax


----------



## Fern

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> I understand your point, I agree they didn't pull it off well but it's not that bad. The project if being constructed by a portuguese firm, the only thing I really hate is the ugly cone roof but other than that it looks normal.


Que arquitecto/atelier projectou o edifício?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Fern said:


> Que arquitecto/atelier projectou o edifício?


I'm not sure but you can check this link:http://www.macegroup.com/projects/torres-kianda


----------



## Nyumba

What's the tallest building of Luanda, currently?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Nyumba said:


> What's the tallest building of Luanda, currently?


CIF II Tower 33F










There is a height restriction in Luanda, that's why most buildings don't go pass 30F


----------



## Nyumba

thank you :cheers:


----------



## Jim856796

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> There is a height restriction in Luanda, that's why most buildings don't go pass 30F


Any reasons behind this height restriction, sir, Or are they unknown?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Jim856796 said:


> Any reasons behind this height restriction, sir, Or are they unknown?


Well there are a lot of old buildings in Luanda I guess they don't want high rises to dwarf those old buildings some dating to the 1600's.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Torre Kianda- 27+27 e 25+25Floors










Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Financial Tower Luanda























































Name: Financial Tower Luanda (FTL)

City/Country: Luanda/Angola

Location: see first pic above (area of the demolished Banco Kwanza building)

Developer: Parkassociati (Italy)

Floors: 35F

Status: approved

*Use: Mixed Use (office, five star hotel, appartments and luxury shopping mall)*

Originally posted by Matthias Offodile


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Kinaxixi Mall 2 Towers 25F

Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Edifício Somatek 16F











Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Edifício Muxima Plaza | 15P + 24F










Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Loanda Towers | 25F + 27F

Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## akfsx

Any new developments of roads, as I know the roads are always congested


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Luanda's Skyline


----------



## Greg95100

Wow!!!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Vista Club Towers

Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Edifício Serena -23F



















Construction has started


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Sky Center | Completed


----------



## el palmesano

amazing


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Loanda Tower | 25/27F

Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Vista Club Towers

Update:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE




----------



## BrendonvN

I wonder if the city is able to provide the services to these developments?


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​







Construction Update :









_http://iconosquare.com/p/929691059849689784_19378229_









http://iconosquare.com/p/929418374968146382_19378229

​


----------



## JustWatch

*Complexo Kinaxixi |* 2 x 27F - Under Construction










_http://iconosquare.com/p/929534143311779370_269358204_[/FONT]​


----------



## JustWatch

AAA Main Office | Luanda
Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga




> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*​


skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

Edifício Vitoria - Completed




> Project Owner : BesaActif - Sociedade Gestora de Fundos de Investimento , SA
> 
> Floor Count : 18
> 
> Status : Completed
> 
> Construction Dates : 2013 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : Modern





ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Edificio Victoria




Para lembrar como será , quando concluído  :cheers:​[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates*




skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 1 - 4/5 Lots sold*



> Luanda is a city with very ingrained urban and architectural characteristics. With the natural highlight coming from Luanda´s Marginal, Parcel 1 establishes a strong relationship of territorial :continuity with Baía de Luanda (Luanda Bay). In the urban occupation model we propose, is provided a multi-functional character which overlaps workspaces, residence and leisure, being guaranteed principles of day-to-day´s life rotation and enhanced the experiences which an excellence urbanized area should promote.
> 
> *Parcel 1 is composed of two office buildings, two mixed-use buildings and a residential tower over the water that stands out as an architectural landmark on the new bay´s waterfront.*​
















​


skytrax said:


> Iniciou finalmente as fundaçoões na parcela 1!! :banana:


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 3 - 12 lots sold & 4 under negotiation*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​












SaqplFv6hY​



skytrax said:


> A título de curiosidade, é só para informar que já são dois os edifícios em construção na parcela 3!!! :cheers2:


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel A - 11 Lots Sold & 3 under negotiation*



> Located on the northern tip of Marginal, in front of the 17 Setembro and Presidente Hotel, Parcel A has an area of 9.2 hectares and is composed by 19 lots which allow 719.385m2 of gross building area to which are added 294.095m2 parking lots. This parcel also involves 5.628m2 for commercial premises. The maximum height is 49 floors. For this parcel are planned residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​

















​



JustWatch said:


> More 1 Building Coming ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Taken By : Abhijat Chahal - [ Instagram ]​
> 
> 
> Yup :yes:  :dance2:


----------



## JustWatch

Projects General Map


By : BaiadeLuanda AO
​


----------



## el palmesano

awsome projects!!!


----------



## JustWatch

el palmesano said:


> awsome projects!!!


Yes , I liked them too :yes::cheers:


----------



## goschio

Nice, but Angola should do something to lower the cost of living. Just checked, crappy hotel room cost like 600$ a night.


----------



## JustWatch

> AAA Main Office | Luanda
> Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga
> 
> 
> 
> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*​


skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​







Construction Update :



skytrax said:


> ​


----------



## JustWatch

> AAA Main Office | Luanda
> Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga
> 
> 
> 
> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*​


skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

> *Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda
> 
> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​







Construction Update :



> Today - Kilamba Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

Matthias Offodile said:


> INTERCONTINENTAL HOTEL & CASINO
> Luanda, Angola
> 
> Floor Count : 25 Floors
> 
> Rooms : 389 Rooms
> 
> Total Floor Area : 53,128.3 sq m
> 
> Intercontinental Hotel Group (IHG), the world's largest Hotel (by number of rooms) is investing in hotel properties in Luanda and Space Group of Korea was chosen to be the project architect.
> 
> The 25-storey hotel covering a total floor area of 53,128.3 sq. m. caters 389 guest rooms.* This multi-faceted glass cladded building will surely be a main attraction, for it will glitter at daytime and will illuminate during nightime, emanating the character of a diamond.*





Matthias Offodile said:


> *Here is another render of the Intercontinental Hotel Project*
> 
> Construction Update​
> 
> 
> skytrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Towers
> 
> City/Country: Luanda/Angola
> 
> Client: SONANGOL
> 
> Use: mixed-use
> 
> Developer: Sigma Group among others
> 
> Floors: 20F (each tower)
> 
> Cost: $194 million
> 
> Number of Towers : 3
> 
> Status: U/C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complex mix of Luxury Retail, Residential and Office space, the Three Towers binds them all. Located in a prestigious district of Luanda, and enjoying beautiful open views of the Luanda Bay, these 20 floor towers will be a welcome environment to live in and shop in, as well as provide elegant office space for businesses. Not only does the design focus on creating a space for world-class lifestyle living and business, the design also takes special attention to the safety aspect of living and working in a high rise building. Elements of the design take special consideration for fire and emergency evacuation for example.
> Sigma GROUP is taking the lead role in the Engineering supervision of the 80,000m2 floor area project for all disciplines as well as the project management and administration.
> 
> The project is currently under construction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Update​
> 
> 
> skytrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ano depois...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muloji17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shopping Fortaleza*
> 
> 
> Location : Av. 4 de Fevereiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Construction Update
> 
> 
> 
> skytrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skytrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uma outra vista.. :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JustWatch

> Complexo Kinaxixi - Kinaxixi Complex
> 
> Site Location : Kinaxixi, Luanda, Angola
> 
> Site Area : 10,710.12m²
> 
> Site-1: 6,924.44m² / Site-2: 3,785.68m²
> 
> Building Area : 10,615.26m²
> 
> Gross Floor Area : 132,984.27m²
> 
> Shopping Area : 50,421.74m²
> 
> Residence Area : 15,400.81m²
> 
> Office Area : 14,840.28m²
> 
> Parking lot 49,955.84m²
> 
> Mech. Elec. Room 3,365.60m²


Construction Update



skytrax said:


>





> Loanda Towers
> 
> Name: Loanda Towers
> 
> City/Country: Luanda/Angola
> 
> Status: u/c
> 
> Use: Mixed Use (office+ residential)
> 
> Number of Towers
> 
> Floors: 26 F + 28 F
> 
> Developer: Grupo FCM (Portugal)





>



Construction Update



skytrax said:


>





Matthias Offodile said:


> Kianda Towers
> 
> Name: Kianda Towers
> 
> Location: on new Luanda Bay (4 TOWERS)
> 
> Floors: 25F (2 towers)
> 27F (2 towers)
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)
> 
> Status: Approved





Matthias Offodile said:


>


Construction Update



skytrax said:


>


----------



## EdnilsonQ

goschio said:


> Nice, but Angola should do something to lower the cost of living. Just checked, crappy hotel room cost like 600$ a night.


Is almost just Luanda, this city is crazy expensive... If one goes let's say to Lobito or Benguela for example one can have a very affordable cost of living


----------



## JustWatch

EdnilsonQ said:


> Is almost just Luanda, this city is crazy expensive... If one goes let's say to Lobito or Benguela for example one can have a very affordable cost of living


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JustWatch

*Complexo Kinaxixi - Kinaxixi Complex | *Kinaxixi , Luanda










Site Location : Kinaxixi, Luanda, Angola

Construction : Somague

Construction Area : 250.000 m2

Value : 158.200.000€

This contract includes, at this stage, the construction of 5 basements for parking and technical areas, a shopping center with 5 floors and two towers of 27 floors, one for housing and one for offices. 



















*Construction Update*

3rd Building is Now Under Construction



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 3 - 12 lots sold & 4 under negotiation*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​














Arsenalno1 said:


> ​
















http://iconosquare.com/p/969082159560175672_391369139


----------



## JustWatch

*CIF Tower II | *Downtown

Render

[QUOTE="ANGOLA THE FUTURE, post: 0"][CENTER]

[IMG]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15271873960_43fdc5c994_b.jpg

Construction Update









http://iconosquare.com/p/970049802576751443_1493040409​


----------



## JustWatch

*Proposed Tower*
Luanda Bay Project
Parcel - A









Courtesy of SkyScraperCity Angola
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​



*Construction Update :*



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


___________



Arsenalno1 said:


> ​Courtesy of Kamutangre


----------



## JustWatch

*Complexo Kinaxixi - Kinaxixi Complex | *Kinaxixi , Luanda










Site Location : Kinaxixi, Luanda, Angola

Construction : Somague

Construction Area : 250.000 m2

Value : 158.200.000€

This contract includes, at this stage, the construction of 5 basements for parking and technical areas, a shopping center with 5 floors and two towers of 27 floors, one for housing and one for offices. 



















*Construction Update*




Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


________
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 1 - 4/5 Lots sold*



> Luanda is a city with very ingrained urban and architectural characteristics. With the natural highlight coming from Luanda´s Marginal, Parcel 1 establishes a strong relationship of territorial :continuity with Baía de Luanda (Luanda Bay). In the urban occupation model we propose, is provided a multi-functional character which overlaps workspaces, residence and leisure, being guaranteed principles of day-to-day´s life rotation and enhanced the experiences which an excellence urbanized area should promote.
> 
> *Parcel 1 is composed of two office buildings, two mixed-use buildings and a residential tower over the water that stands out as an architectural landmark on the new bay´s waterfront.*​



















*Construction Updates*



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre


______




Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 3 - 12 lots sold & 4 under negotiation*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​














Arsenalno1 said:


> ​









Arsenalno1 said:


> ​http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Chriszola/media/17269465741_99321a2c40_b_zpsznvl4wwj.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Kamutangre[/CENTER]


_________



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


----------



## JustWatch

AAA Main Office | Luanda
Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga




> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*



skytrax said:


>


___________

*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Shopping Fortaleza* | Luanda Bay Area

Location : Av. 4 de Fevereiro

Owned By : Mundicenter 

Area : 26 000 m²

Stores : 100

Investement : 40 000 000$



muloji17 said:


> :cheers:​


Construction Update



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


_____________



skytrax said:


>


​


----------



## JustWatch

> Golf Center Shopping | Kilamba Kiaxi - Golf II
> 
> 
> Name : Golf Center Shopping
> 
> Location : Golf II , Kilamba Kiaxi District
> 
> Owned By : Grupo César e Filhos
> 
> Area : 54 000 sqm
> 
> Shops : 135
> 
> 1 Hypermarket + Cineplex - 6 Cinema Halls + Restaurants.
> 
> Investment Estimated : 47 000 000 $





edrizzy29 said:


>


*Construction Update*​


Matthias Offodile said:


> *
> An update: PARTIAL view of the new Golf Center
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of A. Jaoa Semedo​


----------



## JustWatch

Other Projects U/C in Luanda Sul - South Luanda​


Matthias Offodile said:


> Shopping Espaco Avenida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morro Bento Talatona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of A. Jaoa Semedo​





Hammelkar said:


> Last picture is the future Talatona Shopping, owned by Condis. Will host if everything goes as planed the food retail chain Continente. :cheers:​


----------



## JustWatch

AAA Main Office | Luanda
Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga




> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*



skytrax said:


>


___________

*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Ingombota Palace | *Under Construction


Name : Ingombota Palace

Floor Count : 20F

Developer: Opway - Angola (Angolan-Portuguese)

By : BRAFRIKON – Engenharia e Obras Públicas Lda



> The building consists of a single tower with facade composed by coating the tablet of 3 colors, aluminum frame with glass railings square of aluminum and glass, and consists of 3 basement floors with 80 parking spaces, 10 office rooms, 32 apartments type T2 and 8 apartments typology T4.
> Situated in one of the best areas of Luanda, Ingombota the Residence & Business offers large areas with exceptional quality and comfort in a privileged location. The best known brands finishes and all the modernity at your disposal
> 
> Unique location in the center of Luanda ,private parking spaces on three floors in the basement garage , privileged view over the bay of Luanda , Restaurant with terrace, spacious offices , Spacious apartments type T2 and T4 , Balconies Gourmet , Rooftop pool with fabulous views , Fitness Facility , Game Room , Relaxation area , 24 hour security​


















































































































skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

> *Torres Kianda* | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro
> 
> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 2 x 25 + 2 x 27
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)Client: Panservice S.A Value:
> 
> Value: £215 000 000m | 291 000 000m €






> Torres Kianda (or Kianda Towers) is situated on the bay front and incorporates four commercial office towers with retail elements and basement car parking.
> 
> The plot covers a total area of 103,000 square metres. The shopping centre will include 56 units spread across two levels and feature a landscaped courtyard.
> 
> One of the 25-storey commercial towers will become the new home of Banco Africano de Investimentos (the Angolian state-run bank). The building will have curved facades, covered with glass and polymer
> 
> concrete to imitate white stone.​




Renders​


skytrax said:


> ^^ Done, Mr. Matt. :laugh:





skytrax said:


> Oh, this two more...



*Construction Update :*



skytrax said:


>


----------



## Diggerdog

Wowser. Absolutely booming in Luanda. Fantastic.


----------



## JustWatch

Diggerdog said:


> Wowser. Absolutely booming in Luanda. Fantastic.


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

Matthias Offodile said:


> Name: Ministry of Finance Office Building
> 
> City/Country: Luanda/Angola
> 
> Use: Public
> 
> Floors: 17
> 
> Location: Location is shown
> 
> Developer: Sachink Singh Architecture


Proposed Render









The excavations started , we just need to know the final design .



skytrax said:


> Já começaram as escavações! :banana:
> 
> só resta mesmo confirmar qual será o design final. De qualquer forma deixo aqui uma foto onde da para ver um pouco da zona.


----------



## JustWatch

*CIF Tower II | *Downtown

Floor Count : 30F

Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015

Status : Under Construction

Render

[QUOTE="ANGOLA THE FUTURE, post: 0"][CENTER]

[IMG]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15271873960_43fdc5c994_b.jpg

Construction Update



















​


----------



## JustWatch

*BESA Headquarters | *Downtown

Floor Count : 26F

Client : INVESTEGRUPO

Architecture : COSTALOPESARQUITECTOS

Area : 40 000 m²	

















































*Construction Update*









​


----------



## el palmesano

wow, great updates

lot of shopping centres


----------



## JustWatch

Edited


----------



## JustWatch

*Talatona Shopping Center + Continente Hypermarket | *Belas​


skytrax said:


> 3 storeys + 2 underground - parking
> Area : 50.000m²
> *Hypermarket Continente* + Shops & Restaurants + Cinemas.





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Shopping Nova Vida | *Belas
​


skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *AAPB*​





skytrax said:


> Hypermarket Kero
> 60 Shops + Restaurants + 6 cinema rooms .


Nova Vida = New Life​


----------



## JustWatch

*Proposed Tower* Mixed Use Building - By CPU Architects​


skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *Gurpo CPU*​


----------



## el palmesano

wow, some very good new projects!


----------



## goschio

Luanda definitely going strong!

Not long and it will be world class city.


----------



## JustWatch

el palmesano said:


> wow, some very good new projects!





goschio said:


> Luanda definitely going strong!
> 
> Not long and it will be world class city.


Thank you guys :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Intercontinental Hotel & Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress:​





> http://iconosquare.com/p/982138500745790308_12178071
> ​


:cheers:​


----------



## JustWatch

*Approved Office Tower | *Parcel A​


Matthias Offodile said:


> *The project is approved!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specialities – Eletricity , Telecomunications , Active Security . . .
> 
> Location – Luanda / Angola
> 
> Área – 31.500m2²
> 
> Potência – PT- 2x1000kVA / GGE – 4x800kVA
> 
> Year – 2014-2015 ( Approved )
> 
> Courtesy of FNT - Engenharia​


----------



## el palmesano

^^

beautiful!!


----------



## JustWatch

*Complexo Kinaxixi - Kinaxixi Complex | *Kinaxixi , Luanda










Site Location : Kinaxixi, Luanda, Angola

Construction : Somague

Construction Area : 250.000 m2

Value : 158.200.000€

This contract includes, at this stage, the construction of 5 basements for parking and technical areas, a shopping center with 5 floors and two towers of 27 floors, one for housing and one for offices. 



















*Construction Update*



skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Shopping Fortaleza* | Luanda Bay Area

Location : Av. 4 de Fevereiro

Owned By : Mundicenter 

Area : 26 000 m²

Stores : 100

Investement : 40 000 000$



muloji17 said:


> :cheers:​


Construction Update



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Kamutangre​


_____________



skytrax said:


>


​


----------



## JustWatch

AAA Main Office | Luanda
Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga




> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*



skytrax said:


>


___________

*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​



*Construction Update :*



skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>



___________


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres Kianda* | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro 





> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 2 x 25 + 2 x 27
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)Client: Panservice S.A Value:
> 
> Value: £215m | 291m €






> Torres Kianda (or Kianda Towers) is situated on the bay front and incorporates four commercial office towers with retail elements and basement car parking.
> 
> The plot covers a total area of 103,000 square metres. The shopping centre will include 56 units spread across two levels and feature a landscaped courtyard.
> 
> One of the 25-storey commercial towers will become the new home of Banco Africano de Investimentos (the Angolian state-run bank). The building will have curved facades, covered with glass and polymer
> 
> concrete to imitate white stone.​




Renders​


skytrax said:


> ^^ Done, Mr. Matt. :laugh:





skytrax said:


> Oh, this two more...



*Construction Update :*



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Angola Descobrir via Facebook​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 3 - 12 lots sold & 4 under negotiation*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​














Arsenalno1 said:


> ​







*Parcel 3 | Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | U/C*



skytrax said:


> Cortesia de Boyshow​





skytrax said:


> Instalação da fachada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortesia *Progest*​





skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *Progest*​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 1 - 4/5 Lots sold*



> Luanda is a city with very ingrained urban and architectural characteristics. With the natural highlight coming from Luanda´s Marginal, Parcel 1 establishes a strong relationship of territorial :continuity with Baía de Luanda (Luanda Bay). In the urban occupation model we propose, is provided a multi-functional character which overlaps workspaces, residence and leisure, being guaranteed principles of day-to-day´s life rotation and enhanced the experiences which an excellence urbanized area should promote.
> 
> *Parcel 1 is composed of two office buildings, two mixed-use buildings and a residential tower over the water that stands out as an architectural landmark on the new bay´s waterfront.*​



















*Construction Updates*



skytrax said:


> *Parcela 1*​


More Buildings Coming 



skytrax said:


> Mais torres a caminho!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:



*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 3 - 12 lots sold & 4 under negotiation*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​














Arsenalno1 said:


> ​







*Parcel 3 | Proposed Building | Lot 39 | U/C*



skytrax said:


> Projecto aprovado para o lote 39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortesia de *Progest*​


----------



## JustWatch

Courtesy of Skytrax​


skytrax said:


> Lembram-se dos Espaços Comercias de já deveriam ser implementados na Baía há pelo menos dois anos?? Pois é.. Finalmente começaram a construí-los. Vi-os quando passei por lá na quarta-feira passada. É de louvar de finalmente tenham optado por seguir em frente com isso. Pois a Baía só atingirá o seu auge quando tiver balneários definitivos, restaurantes, cafés e pequenas lojas.
> 
> Quando puder passo pra fazer uns shots.
> 
> 
> *Espaço Comerciais*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render dos módulos
> 
> Restaurante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balneário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snack-bar





skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​



*Construction Update :*









Courtesy of " Agamoto " on Instagram ​
___________


----------



## JustWatch

*Vista Towers | 3X19F + Shopping Centre*



> The development project includes a shopping center with a total area of 28,000 m 2 and a further three residential towers with more than 19 floors each, which will be also included a hotel. The three buildings of 19 floors that make up this project, two buildings will be used for housing and the third to offices, a gross floor area of 128,000 m² and 106 meters high. In addition to these prerogatives, the Luanda Towers will have an underground car park.​





> The construction works of the mega real estate development Vista Club - Luanda Towers was the office of a consortium led by Soares da Costa. The largest Portuguese construction company Mota-Engil, also part of the consortium that won the tender to build the Vista Club - Luanda Towers.​














> Location : Luanda
> 
> Towers : 3 x 19F
> 
> Shopping : 28 000 m2
> 
> Buildings : 128 000 m²





skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

AAA Main Office | Luanda
Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga




> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*




skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


___________

*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Complexo Kinaxixi - Kinaxixi Complex | *Kinaxixi , Luanda










Site Location : Kinaxixi, Luanda, Angola

Construction : Somague

Construction Area : 250.000 m2

Value : 158.200.000€

This contract includes, at this stage, the construction of 5 basements for parking and technical areas, a shopping center with 5 floors and two towers of 27 floors, one for housing and one for offices. 



















*Construction Update*



skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres Kianda* | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro 





> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 2 x 25 + 2 x 27
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)Client: Panservice S.A Value:
> 
> Value: £215m | 291m €






> Torres Kianda (or Kianda Towers) is situated on the bay front and incorporates four commercial office towers with retail elements and basement car parking.
> 
> The plot covers a total area of 103,000 square metres. The shopping centre will include 56 units spread across two levels and feature a landscaped courtyard.
> 
> One of the 25-storey commercial towers will become the new home of Banco Africano de Investimentos (the Angolian state-run bank). The building will have curved facades, covered with glass and polymer
> 
> concrete to imitate white stone.​




Renders​


skytrax said:


> ^^ Done, Mr. Matt. :laugh:





skytrax said:


> Oh, this two more...



*Construction Update :*



skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Comandante Gika - Shopping* | Alvalade 


> About The Project
> 
> Five towers:
> 2 Residencial towers
> 1 Hotel Tower (VIP Grand Hotels)
> 2 Office Towers
> 1 shopping mall "Luanda Shopping"
> 
> The whole project includes the construction of a three-stored shopping centre called "Luanda Shopping", with 208 shops, a hypermarket, ten movie rooms and a parkade for 1,581 vehicles.
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Developper : Edifer
> 
> Shoppng Area : 1 560.767 sq ft | 145.000 m²
> 
> Offices Area : 727.640 sq ft | 67.600 m²
> 
> Project Total Area : 3 713 549 sq ft | 345.000 m²
> 
> Uses : Shopping - Offices - Hotel - Apartements
> 
> Construction Dates : 201 - 2015
> 
> Location : Rua Comandante Gika, 3 - Alvalade - Luanda, ANGOLA
> 
> The Project
> 
> An imponent and modern entrepreneurial, housing and business centre, named "Comandante Gika”, currently seen as the biggest real estate project of Angola and of the whole continent, was formally launched Friday in Luanda, with the laying of the foundation stone.
> 
> The ceremony was chaired by Angolan prime minister’s assistant minister, Aguinaldo Jaime, on behalf of the head of State, José Eduardo dos Santos.
> 
> Designed to be built on the spot that in the past was occupied by “Comandante Gika" military school, the project is a complex of infrastructures, with imponent towers of offices and residences, the biggest and most sophisticated shopping of Angola, plus a five-star hotel.
> 
> The plot that was released by Angolan Armed Forces (FAA) for the construction of the project, will be used in exchange for another military academy somewhere else in Luanda, at the expense of the owner of the stand.
> 
> According to the chairman of the general assembly of the organ of the company that will run and supervise the project, José Leitão, the undertaking is estimated at USD 500 million to be accomplished within two years over an area of 307,000 square metres.
> 
> The whole project includes the construction of a three-stored shopping centre called "Luanda Shopping", with 208 shops, a hypermarket, ten movie rooms and a parkade for 1,581 vehicles.
> 
> Two towers, with 21 floors each, will house offices and, par excellence, be Luanda’s main business centre, backed by a parking space for 470 vehicles.
> 
> Another two towers, with 25 floors each and 136 apartments, will be the enclosed condominium of the whole project, coupled with a modern five-star hotel, named "Hotel Vip Grand Luanda", with a heliport.
> 
> It will also include 300 double rooms, 70 suites and a ward for varied leisure. The project will provide about 10.000 qualified jobs.​


 Renders




skytrax said:


>



Construction Update :



skytrax said:


>


​


----------



## JustWatch

> *Chicala Mar | Luanda Island*
> 
> 
> Location : Cape Island - Luanda Island
> 
> Name : Edificio Chicala Mar
> 
> Floor Count : 8 F
> 
> Status : Under Construction





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


>


Courtesy of Skytrax​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Project | Parcel - 3 | Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | U/C*​


skytrax said:


> Cortesia de Boyshow​





skytrax said:


>





skytrax said:


> Um outro ângulo...


[/CENTER]


----------



## JustWatch

*Hotel Chicala - Under Construction*​


skytrax said:


> Fotos da obra


*Residential Building in Chicala*​


skytrax said:


> Edifício residencial na Chicala


----------



## JustWatch

*Samba Business Center* | Samba Street


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction By : Sinohydro , *中国水电*
> 
> Fiscalisation : Golden Hill , LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 11


 Renders​


evanoff said:


>



*Construction Update :*



skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Masuika Plaza | *Talatona - South Luanda



skytrax said:


> *Project*
> 
> The Masuika Plaza is a project of foundations and structures of 4 buildings, divided into 8 blocks, with around 101 850 m 2 of building area intended for parking, shops, offices and housing.
> 
> *Implantation*
> 
> Deployed in the south of the Angolan capital, in Talatona, the Masuika buildings are at the center of all business activities in the area with most of Luanda Development Index.
> 
> http://www.lacoviana.pt/pt/grandes-obras/luanda-towers​


----------



## erbse

I like the approach at the *AAA Main Office* project. With postmodern designs, some sort of Angolan/Sub-Saharan African style could evolve. Because other than this project, all others look more or less globally exchangeable and faceless.









http://www.sigmagroup.ao/images/stories//projects/commercial/aaa-main-office/aaa-main-office-01.jpg
_Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga_


----------



## JustWatch

* Galerias Patriota |*Belas | Under Construction



skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *AAPB*​





skytrax said:


> Quase pronto.. ​


----------



## JustWatch

*Edifício Serena | 23 Floors | U/C*



> *Edifício Serena*
> 
> 
> Floor Count : 23 Floors
> 
> Location : Luanda
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Client: GRINER
> 
> Architect : RISCO
> 
> Construction Area : 44 000 m²





skytrax said:


> *Renders*





skytrax said:


> :nuts:​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda | Edficício Climaville | 2 x 13 F | Approved*



> Location : Luanda , Angola
> 
> Building Name : Climaville
> 
> Number of Buildings : 2
> 
> Floor Count : 13 Floors
> 
> Status : Approved





skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *AAPB*​





skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *AAPB*​


----------



## JustWatch

* Torre Maianga - Maianga Tower |* Demolition + New Construction 



> Name: Torre Mainga
> 
> City/Country: Luanda/Angola
> 
> Floors: 16F
> 
> Floors: 16F
> 
> Status : Proposing Renders





skytrax said:


> Nova proposta para Torre Maianga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortesia de *AAPB*​





skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *AAPB*​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Real Estate | Luanda World Trade Center |* Offices + Apartments + Shopping Center | U/C



> Total Area : 1 000 000 m²
> 
> Location : Viana , Luanda
> 
> Offices : 102 500 m²
> 
> Parking : 700 Places
> 
> More Uses : Shopping Centre + Retail Park + Convention Center + Logistic Park + Residences















> Luanda The World Trade Center is a building icon with 102 500m² of offices you want to streamline the external relations of business structures.
> 
> It is a center of information exchange aimed at the international market that offers a full-service functional valences allowing develop all kinds of business relationships.​


*WTC Residence | 4x15F | Approved*



















*World Trade Center Luanda | 2x10F | Approved*










*Courtesy of Skytrax , Matthias Offodile & AAPB*


​


----------



## el palmesano

Edifício Serena, Climaville and Torre Maianga looks awsome!


----------



## el palmesano

cpuld you put World Trade Center Luanda in a map??


----------



## JustWatch

el palmesano said:


> cpuld you put World Trade Center Luanda in a map??


Like this ?


----------



## JustWatch

I think this one is better


----------



## el palmesano

^^

yes, that one is better

nice to see that not everithing is being build on the coast


----------



## JustWatch

* Galerias Patriota |*Belas | Under Construction



skytrax said:


> Cortesia de *AAPB*​





amdfan34 said:


> Aqui ficam as fotos :


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda | Edifício Galáxia | 15F + 2 Underground | ✓*



> *Edifício Galáxia*
> 
> 
> Building Name : Edifício Galáxia
> 
> Building Use: Office
> 
> Building Status : Under Construction
> 
> Client : Mota-Engil Angola S.A.: Completed
> 
> Floor Count : 17 [ 15F + 2 Underground ]















skytrax said:


>


----------



## JustWatch

*Belas | Crystal Terrace | 53 Apartments | 4x8F | ✓*



> *Crystal Terrace*
> 
> 
> Building Name & Location : Crystal Terrace, Talatona - Belas , Luanda
> 
> Apartments : 53
> 
> Building Status : Completed
> 
> Number of Buildings : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 8 Floors





skytrax said:


>





>





> Apartaments :
> 
> T1 : http://www.cristalterrace.com/docs/T1_CristalTerrace_EN.pdf
> 
> T2 : http://www.cristalterrace.com/docs/T2_CristalTerrace_EN.pdf
> 
> T3 : http://www.cristalterrace.com/docs/T3_CristalTerrace_EN.pdf
> 
> T4 : http://www.cristalterrace.com/docs/T4_CristalTerrace_EN.pdf
> 
> T5 : http://www.cristalterrace.com/docs/T5_CristalTerrace_EN.pdf​





skytrax said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

awsome updates


----------



## JustWatch

*Vista Towers | 3X19F + Shopping Centre*



> The development project includes a shopping center with a total area of 28,000 m 2 and a further three residential towers with more than 19 floors each, which will be also included a hotel. The three buildings of 19 floors that make up this project, two buildings will be used for housing and the third to offices, a gross floor area of 128,000 m² and 106 meters high. In addition to these prerogatives, the Luanda Towers will have an underground car park.​





> The construction works of the mega real estate development Vista Club - Luanda Towers was the office of a consortium led by Soares da Costa. The largest Portuguese construction company Mota-Engil, also part of the consortium that won the tender to build the Vista Club - Luanda Towers.​














> Location : Luanda
> 
> Towers : 3 x 19F
> 
> Shopping : 28 000 m2
> 
> Buildings : 128 000 m²




Update 









http://iconosquare.com/p/994171763331282153_1633391388


​​


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres Kianda* | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro 





> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 2 x 25 + 2 x 27
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)Client: Panservice S.A Value:
> 
> Value: £215m | 291m €






> Torres Kianda (or Kianda Towers) is situated on the bay front and incorporates four commercial office towers with retail elements and basement car parking.
> 
> The plot covers a total area of 103,000 square metres. The shopping centre will include 56 units spread across two levels and feature a landscaped courtyard.
> 
> One of the 25-storey commercial towers will become the new home of Banco Africano de Investimentos (the Angolian state-run bank). The building will have curved facades, covered with glass and polymer
> 
> concrete to imitate white stone.​




Renders​


skytrax said:


> ^^ Done, Mr. Matt. :laugh:





skytrax said:


> Oh, this two more...



*Construction Update :*



JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/994775816768810214_180197522
> ​





JustWatch said:


> Courtesy of Bella White Photo
> 
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> CIF Tower II |30 F | Downtown | Under Construction





JustWatch said:


> Courtesy of Sergio Leandro​


Highrise 

[/CENTER]


----------



## JustWatch

AAA Main Office | Luanda
Marginal de Luanda & Av. Rainha Ginga




> Project Owner : AAA Activos LDA
> 
> Floor Count : 26
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Construction Dates : 2012 - 2015
> 
> Building Uses : Office & Parking Garage
> 
> Structural Types : Highrise
> 
> Architectural Style : postmodern






muloji17 said:


> Check this out...this is going to be outstanding...:banana:
> 
> 
> :nuts:​



*Construction Updates*



JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/994315009893071935_178325254​


___________

*To Visit*
________________________________________________________


Luanda City Gallery : Luanda's Amazing Transformation City Gallery

Luanda Projects : Luanda's General Project Updates
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​



*Construction Update :*



JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/994681346420159245_1662866323
> ​





JustWatch said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/994140690184745900_1414478659​


___________


----------



## JustWatch

*Comandante Gika - Shopping* | Alvalade 


> About The Project
> 
> Five towers:
> 2 Residencial towers
> 1 Hotel Tower (VIP Grand Hotels)
> 2 Office Towers
> 1 shopping mall "Luanda Shopping"
> 
> The whole project includes the construction of a three-stored shopping centre called "Luanda Shopping", with 208 shops, a hypermarket, ten movie rooms and a parkade for 1,581 vehicles.
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Developper : Edifer
> 
> Shoppng Area : 1 560.767 sq ft | 145.000 m²
> 
> Offices Area : 727.640 sq ft | 67.600 m²
> 
> Project Total Area : 3 713 549 sq ft | 345.000 m²
> 
> Uses : Shopping - Offices - Hotel - Apartements
> 
> Construction Dates : 201 - 2015
> 
> Location : Rua Comandante Gika, 3 - Alvalade - Luanda, ANGOLA
> 
> The Project
> 
> An imponent and modern entrepreneurial, housing and business centre, named "Comandante Gika”, currently seen as the biggest real estate project of Angola and of the whole continent, was formally launched Friday in Luanda, with the laying of the foundation stone.
> 
> The ceremony was chaired by Angolan prime minister’s assistant minister, Aguinaldo Jaime, on behalf of the head of State, José Eduardo dos Santos.
> 
> Designed to be built on the spot that in the past was occupied by “Comandante Gika" military school, the project is a complex of infrastructures, with imponent towers of offices and residences, the biggest and most sophisticated shopping of Angola, plus a five-star hotel.
> 
> The plot that was released by Angolan Armed Forces (FAA) for the construction of the project, will be used in exchange for another military academy somewhere else in Luanda, at the expense of the owner of the stand.
> 
> According to the chairman of the general assembly of the organ of the company that will run and supervise the project, José Leitão, the undertaking is estimated at USD 500 million to be accomplished within two years over an area of 307,000 square metres.
> 
> The whole project includes the construction of a three-stored shopping centre called "Luanda Shopping", with 208 shops, a hypermarket, ten movie rooms and a parkade for 1,581 vehicles.
> 
> Two towers, with 21 floors each, will house offices and, par excellence, be Luanda’s main business centre, backed by a parking space for 470 vehicles.
> 
> Another two towers, with 25 floors each and 136 apartments, will be the enclosed condominium of the whole project, coupled with a modern five-star hotel, named "Hotel Vip Grand Luanda", with a heliport.
> 
> It will also include 300 double rooms, 70 suites and a ward for varied leisure. The project will provide about 10.000 qualified jobs.​


 Renders




skytrax said:


>



Construction Update :



EdnilsonQ said:


> *Sorry for the focus the camera was in auto adjustment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Me​


----------



## goschio

Afrikas own Dubai!


----------



## JustWatch

*InterContinental Hotel & Casino*




> *InterContinental Hotel & Casino*
> 
> 
> 
> _Project Facts_
> 
> 
> Client: Miramar Empreemdimentos Limitada
> 
> Project Type : Hotel and Casino
> 
> Gross Floor Area : 61,247.71 sq m
> 
> Building Components : Tower & Podium
> 
> Project Value : 185,850,000.00 USD
> 
> Completion Date : 2015 - 2016
> 
> Project Description:
> 
> Overlooking rare open views of the Luanda bay, a rising diamond takes shape. Twenty Five floors of multifaceted glazing, steel and reinforced concrete, inspired by the same architect that brought the CCTA Convention Centre to Angola, is a challenge for any Construction team. Sigma GROUP was appointed to manage the construction of this new and much anticipated 390 room Luxurious Five star hotel with commercial and entertainment amenities.










​


----------



## JustWatch

*Talatona Palm Residence |* Talatona ​



> Name : Talatona Palm Residence
> 
> 
> City/Country : Luanda/Angola
> 
> 
> Location : Talatona , South Luanda
> 
> 
> Use : Residential
> 
> 
> Floor Count : 9 Floors
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> 
> Developper : Urban Angola




























Courtesy of Urban Angola​


----------



## JustWatch

*Muxima Plaza | *Largo do Lumej - Downtown Luanda




> *Muxima Plaza | *Largo do Lumej - Downtown Luanda
> 
> 
> Building Name : Muxima Plaza
> 
> Number of Towers : 2
> 
> Floor Count : 15 + 24
> 
> Uses : - Offices - Housing - Shopping
> 
> Parking : 700


*Renders *



skytrax said:


> ​



*Construction Update*



Hammelkar said:


> ​


__________:banana:__________​​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kilamba Tower* | Marginal de Luanda 



> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Project Owner : Fundação Sagrada Esperança
> 
> Designer : Arqui300
> 
> Number of Towers : 1
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Height : 352 ft | ≈ 108 m


 Renders









By : Arqui300



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of Antonio Gaviao​



*Construction Update :*



Hammelkar said:


> ​


----------



## JustWatch

*Valor Metropolis* | Talatona , South Luanda




> About The Project :
> 
> 
> Location : Talatona , South Luanda
> 
> Number of Buildings : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 17 Floors
> 
> Architect : Arquitectura Costa Lopes [ Portugal - Angola ]
> 
> Use : Mixed-use (commerical, office)
> 
> Developer : Prado Valladares [ Angola - Brazil ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





EdnilsonQ said:


> Tirei está foto quando saia do Belas na quarta-feira, ao passar por lá as maquinas estavam a trabalhar e parecia haver movimento lá dentro especialmente a maquina alí do lado direito que calculo que sirva para fazer as fundações do edificio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Me​


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres da Cidadela | *2 x 18 F | Under Construction



> Cidadela – Residential & Shopping Aracade in the basement​





Matthias Offodile said:


> Fonte: http://www.tresglobal.com/obras/?f=projecto​





EdnilsonQ said:


> Tirei estás duas fotos no sabado passado dia 06 quando passava pela Vila Alice, dá para ver as duas torres de longe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Me​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Vista Towers | 3 Towers ~25F + Shopping Centre*



> The development project includes a shopping center with a total area of 28,000 m 2 and a further three residential towers with more than 25 floors each, which will be also included a hotel. The three buildings of 19 floors that make up this project, two buildings will be used for housing and the third to offices, a gross floor area of 128,000 m² and 106 meters high. In addition to these prerogatives, the Luanda Towers will have an underground car park.​





> The construction works of the mega real estate development Vista Club - Luanda Towers was the office of a consortium led by Soares da Costa. The largest Portuguese construction company Mota-Engil, also part of the consortium that won the tender to build the Vista Club - Luanda Towers.​





> Location : Luanda
> 
> Towers : 3 x ~25F
> 
> Shopping : 28 000 m2
> 
> Buildings : 128 000 m²














Matthias Offodile said:


>


_______
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Banco BPC | Refurbishment + New Facade*

One of Luanda´s oldest high-buildings ( 1974 ) will get a new facade . 



EdnilsonQ said:


> UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by me​


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres Kianda* | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro 





> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 2 x 25 + 2 x 27
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)Client: Panservice S.A Value:
> 
> Value: £215m | 291m €






> Torres Kianda (or Kianda Towers) is situated on the bay front and incorporates four commercial office towers with retail elements and basement car parking.
> 
> The plot covers a total area of 103,000 square metres. The shopping centre will include 56 units spread across two levels and feature a landscaped courtyard.
> 
> One of the 25-storey commercial towers will become the new home of Banco Africano de Investimentos (the Angolian state-run bank). The building will have curved facades, covered with glass and polymer
> 
> concrete to imitate white stone.​




Renders​


skytrax said:


> ^^ Done, Mr. Matt. :laugh:





skytrax said:


> Oh, this two more...



*Construction Update :*



EdnilsonQ said:


> Primeira vez que vi neste angulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by me​


----------



## JustWatch

*Muxima Plaza | *Largo do Lumej - Downtown Luanda




> *Muxima Plaza | *Largo do Lumej - Downtown Luanda
> 
> 
> Building Name : Muxima Plaza
> 
> Number of Towers : 2
> 
> Floor Count : 15 + 24
> 
> Uses : - Offices - Housing - Shopping
> 
> Parking : 700


*Renders *



skytrax said:


> ​



*Construction Update*



> *Muxima Plaza by Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr*
> 
> 
> Valeu *Imatura*!
> ​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres da Cidadela | *2 x 18 F | Under Construction



> Cidadela – Residential & Shopping Aracade in the basement​





Matthias Offodile said:


> Fonte: http://www.tresglobal.com/obras/?f=projecto​




Actually , both towers will have more than 20 floors .

Cidadela by 
*Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr*

Mais uma vez , muito obrigado caro *Imatura !*​
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Project | Parcel - 3 | Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | U/C*​


> ​





JustWatch said:


> *Dyeji e Kaquie Update*
> 
> 
> 
> *DSCN4415 by Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr*
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

* Vista Towers | 3 x 25fl. + Shopping | U/C*



*DSCN4421 by Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr*



*DSCN4441 by Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr*​


----------



## JustWatch

*Sambizanga District Refurbishment*


*DSCN4431 by Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr*
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda - Duriense Towers | Update : Information*



> http://www.colliers.com/p-55827
> 
> http://www.colliers.com/en-GB/Luanda





Imatura said:


> Acho mesmo que o projecto está em andamento.
> 
> Já se vêm as estruturas em aço para os pisos inferiores, dei uma espreitadela.
> 
> A licença de obra diz 1.ª Fase de um complexo comercial e habitacional. Só pode ser o Duriense.
> 
> A propósito a área está a ficar muito bonita com a estrada e passeios em reparação por causa do Edifício do INSS e o outro colado. Faltam as pics.


Translation : 



> I really think this project is going forward. One can already see the steel structure for the lower levels, I went and had a look.
> 
> The project license says "1st phase of a comercial and residential complex".
> 
> It can only be Duriense. By the say the area is getting really nice with the road and side-walk being repaired because of the INSS building. Only the photos missing.


_________________________________________


*Luanda | Edifício Serena | 23 fl. | Under Construction*



skytrax said:


> *Renders*





Imatura said:


> Felizmente esse já começa a ter visível a estrutura em aço para os pilares.
> Os pisos inferiores já estão concluídos.


Translation : 



Imatura said:


> Fortunately the steel structure for the pillars is already starting to be visible.
> The lower levels are already finish.


----------



## JustWatch

*Dyeji & Kaquie*



Matthias Offodile said:


> _
> Courtesy of Progest _​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Valor Metropolis* | Talatona , South Luanda




> About The Project :
> 
> 
> Location : Talatona , South Luanda
> 
> Number of Buildings : 1
> 
> Floor Count : 17 Floors
> 
> Architect : Arquitectura Costa Lopes [ Portugal - Angola ]
> 
> Use : Mixed-use (commerical, office)
> 
> Developer : Prado Valladares [ Angola - Brazil ]





Matthias Offodile said:


> *THE PROJECT´S WEBPAGE IS FINALLY ONLINE*:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR ALL DETAILS AND A VIRTUAL TOUR VISIT*
> 
> http://www.valormetropolis.com/​


----------



## JustWatch

*Valor Metropolis* | Talatona , South Luanda




> About The Project :
> 
> 
> Location : Talatona , South Luanda
> 
> Number of Buildings : 1
> 
> Floor Count : 17 Floors
> 
> Architect : Arquitectura Costa Lopes [ Portugal - Angola ]
> 
> Use : Mixed-use (commerical, office)
> 
> Developer : Prado Valladares [ Angola - Brazil ]





Matthias Offodile said:


> *THE PROJECT´S WEBPAGE IS FINALLY ONLINE*:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR ALL DETAILS AND A VIRTUAL TOUR VISIT*
> 
> http://www.valormetropolis.com/​





EdnilsonQ said:


> Tirei estas fotos no dia 05 de dezembro, mas só tive tempo de fazer o upload hoje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by me
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## JustWatch

*AAA Main Office Tower | 26F *

Under Construction - Courtesy : Skytrax



>


*Luanda Bay Project | Parcel 1 *

Work in Progress 



>



*Shopping Fortaleza | Av. 4 de Fevereiro*



>


*Kinaxixi Complex | [3T] [27F] + Shopping Center*

Third Tower Construction started



>


*Kianda Towers + Edifício Kilamba | [2T - 27F + 2T - 25F ] + [27F]*



> ​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kinaxixi Complex | [3T] [27F] + Shopping Center*




















*Hotel Tykhe Sofitel | 5* | 26F *

This tower now belongs to Sofitel , it will be a five star Hotel . New Render










*Torre Vitoria | Under Construction*

Residential & Office Tower under construction next to Loanda Towers 












> *Government invests $ 1.3 billion to build South Marginal of Luanda
> *
> 
> *The Angolan government has authorized the initialization of the South Marginal of Luanda, valued at USD 1.3 billion, as part of the Annual Program of Public Investments.*
> 
> The information consists of a presidential order signed by the Head of State, José Eduardo dos Santos, on January 25th, quoted by Lusa.
> According to the document, the first phase of the contract will be executed by a consortium of an Angolan company, Urbinveste Real Estate Projects and the Dutch Van Oord Dredging & Marine Contractors.
> 
> The two companies are expected to receive USD 615.2 million for the completion of civil works, such as dredging, coastal protection and land reclamation.
> 
> The construction of the road, hydraulic passages and the rehabilitation of secondary and tertiary roads will cost USD 690.1 million, the consortium is formed by Landscape and China Road & Bridge Corporation Angola.
> 
> The presidential order also states that the Finance Minister, Armando Manuel, must "secure the financial resources necessary to fulfill such contracts having been "authorized the initial payment of up to 15% of the value of contracts with use of the Treasury reserves ".
> ​



*Comandante Gika - Luanda Shopping*









by Adolfo Chipenda, on Flickr









by Adolfo Chipenda, on Flickr

Courtesy : Skytrax | Imatura - SSC Angola
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Fundação Lwini - New Headquarters *











*Ministry of Finance Office Building | 17F*




















* Edifício Somatek | 16F | Under Construction*





















​


----------



## JustWatch

*Approved Projects *



Matthias Offodile said:


> *Panorama Residence | 3 x 13 F | Parcel 3 - Luanda Island *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name : Panorama Residence
> 
> Use : residential
> 
> Floors : 3x13
> 
> Status : approved
> 
> AAPB Arquitectura​





skytrax said:


> *Edifício Consolação | 21 Floors | Under Construction *
> 
> This building is under construction next to Luanda Medical Centre . It will be called Edifício Consolação and it will have 4 Underground Floors + 21 F
> 
> ------------------ Without Renders ------------------
> 
> Contractor : China Jiangsu
> 
> Subcontractor : Tecnasol
> 
> Projection : Costa Lopes Arquitectos​





skytrax said:


> *Parcel A - Luanda Bay Project | Hotel Baía de Luanda *


----------



## JustWatch

*Largo do Ambiente - Recently inaugurated *










Fonte: Angop
































Courtesy of E. Tavares
​


----------



## Odi91

Skytrax you are very beautiful pic , good job


----------



## Odi91

Skytrax the next is museu moeda


----------



## el palmesano

great advances!


----------



## JustWatch

el palmesano said:


> great advances!


:cheers1:


----------



## JustWatch

*Zenith Towers* | Talatona 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : U/C
> 
> Project Owner : Gestimovel
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floors: 11


 Renders


> ​


 Construction Update


> http://falconeyegeo.wix.com/falconeye
> 
> ​


______________________

Renders : Century 21 Angola​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Project | Parcel - 3 | Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | U/C*​


> ​





JustWatch said:


> http://falconeyegeo.wix.com/falconeye
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

*Parcel 1 - 4/5 Lots sold*



> Luanda is a city with very ingrained urban and architectural characteristics. With the natural highlight coming from Luanda´s Marginal, Parcel 1 establishes a strong relationship of territorial :continuity with Baía de Luanda (Luanda Bay). In the urban occupation model we propose, is provided a multi-functional character which overlaps workspaces, residence and leisure, being guaranteed principles of day-to-day´s life rotation and enhanced the experiences which an excellence urbanized area should promote.
> 
> *Parcel 1 is composed of two office buildings, two mixed-use buildings and a residential tower over the water that stands out as an architectural landmark on the new bay´s waterfront.*​



















*Construction Updates*



> ​


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Area Project - Parcel A - 16 Lots Sold & 3 under negotiation*



> Located on the northern tip of Marginal, in front of the 17 Setembro and Presidente Hotel, Parcel A has an area of 9.2 hectares and is composed by 19 lots which allow 719.385m² of gross building area to which are added 294.095m² parking lots.
> This parcel also involves 5.628m² for commercial premises. The maximum height is 49 floors. For this parcel are planned residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​





> *▪ Luanda Bay A. Project Area :* 9.2 hectares | 92 000 m²
> 
> *▪ Lots :* 19
> 
> *▪ Parking Area :* 294.095m²
> 
> *▪ Maximum Height :* 49 Floors
> 
> ​





>






Boyshow said:


> [http://s36.photobucket.com/user/Cit...08718130394_2098456556_o_zpsnlgiv4li.jpg.html​


----------



## JustWatch

*Approved Projects in Parcel A - Business District *



> *Parcel A | Business District | Lot 12 Building | 29 Floors *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building for offices , services and housing in the financial district in Luanda , it will have 29 floors.
> 
> Area : 32,000 m² . Status " Ongoing project .​





> *Parcel A | Business District | Lot 15 Building | 30 Floors *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building for offices in the new financial district in Luanda , built on a reclaimed area in the bay and will have 30 floors.
> Area : 35,000 m² . Ongoing project .
> ​


*Approved Projects in Parcel 3 - Luanda Island *




> *Parcel 3 | Lot 39 Building | Under Construction *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building for housing across the bay of Luanda in a reclaimed area .
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

*Approved Project in Luanda Island *



skytrax said:


> *HOTEL PENÍNSULA - LUANDA *
> 
> Peripheral containment projects, structure and foundations for a 5 star hotel in Luanda Cape Island .
> 
> http://sta-eng.com/PROJECTOS/EDIF5.html


​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Project | Parcel - 3 | Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | U/C*​


> ​


*Dyeji e Kaquie Update*

Another building rising next to Dyeji & Kaquie 



















*Source : Skytrax*
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda | Edificio 4 Life | 16 fl. | Under Construction*



















*Construction Update*










*Source : Skytrax*
​


----------



## JustWatch

skytrax said:


> *Edifício Consolação | 21 Floors | Under Construction *
> 
> This building is under construction next to Luanda Medical Centre . It will be called Edifício Consolação and it will have 4 Underground Floors + 21 F
> 
> ------------------ Without Renders ------------------
> 
> Contractor : China Jiangsu
> 
> Subcontractor : Tecnasol
> 
> Projection : Costa Lopes Arquitectos​


*New Renders | By : Imatura*









Edifício Consolação by Adolfo Chipenda, no Flickr
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Elysée Trade Center* | Mutamba 


> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Completed
> 
> Project Owner : SPFA-Sociedade de Participação Financeira de Angola
> 
> Contractor : Machado & Filhos, SA
> 
> Location : Rua Rainha Jinga - Mutamba
> 
> Number of Towers : 2
> 
> Floors : 20 [ each ]



Construction Update



> Torres Elysée
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

*Hotel Tykhe Sofitel | 5* | 26F *

- Former AAA Headquarters -

This tower now belongs to Sofitel , it will be a five star Hotel . New Render





















http://iconosquare.com/p/1215844167777371664_231311648#sthash.fWQtkPXU.dpuf
​​


----------



## JustWatch

*Hotel Tykhe Sofitel | 5* | 26F *

- Former AAA Headquarters -

This tower now belongs to Sofitel , it will be a five star Hotel . New Render




















Fotografia : Patricia Mendes - Instagram​​


----------



## JustWatch

*Torres Kianda* | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro 





> About The Project
> 
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> Number of Towers : 4
> 
> Floor Count : 2 x 25 + 2 x 27
> 
> Use: Mixed-use (office, residential and shopping complex)
> 
> Developer: Fase (Portugal), Mace Group (UK)Client: Panservice S.A Value:
> 
> Value: £215m | 291m €






> Torres Kianda (or Kianda Towers) is situated on the bay front and incorporates four commercial office towers with retail elements and basement car parking.
> 
> The plot covers a total area of 103,000 square metres. The shopping centre will include 56 units spread across two levels and feature a landscaped courtyard.
> 
> One of the 25-storey commercial towers will become the new home of Banco Africano de Investimentos (the Angolian state-run bank). The building will have curved facades, covered with glass and polymer
> 
> concrete to imitate white stone.​




Renders​


skytrax said:


> ^^ Done, Mr. Matt. :laugh:





skytrax said:


> Oh, this two more...



*Construction Update :*












http://iconosquare.com/p/1228993254096705995_1458869677#sthash.tklJ1lC6.dpuf
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Project | Parcel - 3 | Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | U/C*​


> ​


*Dyeji e Kaquie Update*











http://iconosquare.com/p/1229762028349163765_288590257#sthash.Grb1tj0O.dpuf

​​


----------



## JustWatch

*Museu da Moeda - Museum*

*Museum Renders By ATF*



ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Renders





ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


>





ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Costa Lopes arq​


*Construction Update*



















http://astratec.pt/index.php?link=7&id=504&pag=1&S=0&txtS=
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Museu da Moeda - Museum*
- More pictures - 






























http://astratec.pt/index.php?link=7&id=504&pag=1&S=0&txtS=
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Banco BPC | Refurbishment + New Facade*

One of Luanda´s oldest high-buildings ( 1974 ) will get a new facade . 









Fotografia : Patricia Mendes - Instagram
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kinaxixi Complex | [3T] [27F] + Shopping Center*





















http://iconosquare.com/p/1225429499651617310_487580315#sthash.v1mkdMKO.dpuf
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kool Park | *Belas






























































































Source: Luanda Night Life​


























KoolPark


*Courtesy of EdnilsonQ*
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Complexo Kinaxixi - Kinaxixi Complex | *Kinaxixi , Luanda










Site Location : Kinaxixi, Luanda, Angola

Construction : Somague

Construction Area : 250.000 m2

Value : 158.200.000€

This contract includes, at this stage, the construction of 5 basements for parking and technical areas, a shopping center with 5 floors and three towers of 27 floors, one for housing and one for offices. 










*Construction Update*



Complexo Kinaxixi | Update


Courtesy of Matthias Offodile on SSC Angola



















​


----------



## JustWatch

*Torre Vitória | Luanda*
27 Floors | Under Construction

Courtesy of Matthias Offodile on SSC Angola









​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Area Project | Parcel 3*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​


















*Lote 39 + Edifício Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | Parcel 3 - Baia de Luanda | Ilha de Luanda*










*Construction Update*

196083659
​


----------



## JustWatch

Boyshow said:


> 26/11/2015
> *Rapid Transit in Luanda*
> 
> On October 26, the contract was approved for the construction of Lot 3 (Phase 2) of the Luanda Road System BRT (Brazil Rapid Transit) construction work, an Odebrecht Infrastructure - Africa, Arab Emirates and Portugal project in Angola.
> 
> After the conclusion of Lot 3, the new transport system will connect the neighborhood of Estalagem, in the municipality of Viana, to 11 de Novembro Stadium, in the municipality of Belas – both located in the metropolitan region of the capital. The system should transport some 5,000 passengers per hour in both directions of the route.
> 
> “Among the priority projects for Luanda, BRT is crucial for metropolitan requalification, promoting efficient and safe public transport, emphasized Marcos Torres, Contract Director.
> 
> http://odebrecht.com/pt-br/comunicacao/noticias/mobilidade-urbana-em-luanda




*BRT Luanda |* Stations




























































Credits : *Moretti Arquitetura*
​


----------



## JustWatch

Luanda | Projects : Shoppings

Shopping Fortaleza

Stores : 100 | Área : 26 000 m² | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro




Avennida Shopping

Área : 50 000 m² | 7 Cinema Rooms + 1VIP & IMAX | Luanda Sul, Belas
3 floors + 2 underground | Owner : Isabel dos Santos 



 





Comandante Gika

Área : 345.000 m² | 2 Residential Buildings - Alvalade Residence (20P) | 1 Hotel (VIP Grand Hotels) 22P
2 Offices - Garden Towers (22P) | 1 Shopping (238 lojas) | Alvalade











Xyami Shopping Nova Vida



Hammelkar said:


> Xyami Shopping Nova Vida - u/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 




Crédits :* Gilaj_Alexandre*
​


----------



## JustWatch

Luanda | Projects : Buildings

Torres Kianda

4 Buildings | 2 - 25 floors | 2 - 27 floors | Av. 4 de Fevereiro
Under Construction | Panservice S.A












 


Muxima Plaza

2 Buildings | 15fl + 24fl | Largo do Lumej - Luanda Downtown
Use : Offices - Residential - Shopping | Parking : 700 














Torre AAA - Hotel TYKHE Sofitel

26 floors | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro | 5 Stars hotel







Imob Business Tower

35 Floors | 145 m | Avenida 4 de Fevereiro


















Créditos : Rita Miguel

Vista Towers

3 Buildings + Shopping Centre | 25 Floors | Under Construction










 



Credits : *Gilaj_Alexandre *
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Area Project | Parcel 3*



> Located at the entrance to the Island on the inner side of the Bay, it extends for 1.2 km along the edge of the Island with an average width of 250 m.
> 
> Parcel 3 has approximately 28 hectares, which allow 934,044m2 of total construction area, distributed between 552,324 m2 of gross building area and 321,150 m2 of parking lots. n addition there are 60,625 m2 of shopping areas
> 
> The maximum height is 140 meters, equivalent to 35 floors. For this parcel are planned 57 macro-lots for residential towers, offices, and commercial and tourism premises.​


















*Lote 39 + Edifício Dyeji e Kaquie | 9F + 10F | Parcel 3 - Baia de Luanda | Ilha de Luanda*










*Construction Update*









© Fernando Arnout










© Filipe Flyrio
​


----------



## JustWatch

Banco BPC Refurbishment | Torres Kianda | [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136216527&postcount=929"]Edifício Kilamba | [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132256493&postcount=854"]Hotel Tykhe Sofitel (AAA)[/URL][/URL]



















Créditos : Luis Jesus

​


----------



## JustWatch

*Van Oord awarded $400m land reclamation project in Angola*

11 January 2017 | by Global Construction Review



> A consortium of Dutch contractor Van Oord and planning and management consultancy Urbinveste has been awarded the contract for the design and construction of the Marginal da Corimba project in Luanda, Angola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project aims to revitalise the area of Samba, Corimba and Futungo de Belas. It will contribute to improving the accessibility of the city of Luanda as well as to help to solve the city’s urbanisation challenges in a sustainable manner.
> 
> An area of 400ha will be reclaimed along the coast of Luanda and will be protected by rock revetments and breakwaters.
> 
> The new area will allow the construction of the Marginal da Corimba highway, a fishery port, a marina and real estate development.
> 
> Van Oord will complete the project in mid-2019.
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

*Fisheries Vocational Training Centre* CEFOPESCAS works in progress in Luanda.












> Facilities’ construction works for the new fisheries vocational training centre CEFOPESCAS advance successfully in Ramiros, Luanda province (Angola).
> While the works are correctly progressing, achieving a substantial deadline reduction, all necessary equipment is procured and shipped and trainers’ training plans are devised with an aim of commissioning CEFOPESCAS to the Angolan Ministry of Fisheries by the end of 2018.
> 
> http://www.incatemaconsulting.es/en...CEFOPESCAS works in progress in Luanda.&n=63
> ​



*Wheat Milling in Luanda* | Porto de Luanda



> Industrial unit of wheat milling at the Port of Luanda in Angola, for the production of wheat flour for human consumption and bran (by-product) used as a supplement in animal feed.
> The facilities occupy a total area of approximately 30,000 m2 divided by an industrial building, two warehouses of end products, a storage area for raw materials (silos), technical area composed of several utilities, office building with own laboratory and industrial bakery at laboratory scale for training for the local industry, canteen and parking for trucks. It also includes special equipment to unload and load large-capacity vessels.
> Will have a daily processing capacity of 1,200 tons, producing about 930 tons of flour and 260 tons of bran per day.​
> 
> Type : Buildings, Industrial
> 
> Country : Angola
> 
> Location : Luanda
> 
> Start date : 2015
> 
> Final date : 2017




















http://afaplan.com/projecto?id=306&lang=pt


*Massive new facility supports Volvo fleets in Angola*



> While the opening of new ventures towards the end of last year was probably the last thing on most people’s minds after a pretty torrid 2016, it was top of mind for Volvo Group Southern Africa which announced the opening of a new aftersales facility in Luanda, Angola.
> 
> But hang on – this is not just your normal aftersales facility. It is huge and was established by Auto Sueco Angola and Auto-Maquinaria, companies of the Nors Group at an investment of US$35-million (R404,4-million at the current exchange rate).
> 
> “This state-of-the-art facility will serve as the perfect platform to deliver world-class service and support to Volvo Trucks customers in the region,” said Torbjörn Christensson, president of Volvo Group Southern Africa. “The relationship between Auto Sueco and Volvo goes back over 80 years and we are proud to partner with them in this great new location to strengthen our footprint in this very strategic country.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christensson said the company’s ever-expanding dealer network is aimed at supporting customers wherever their business takes them across southern and eastern Africa.
> 
> “Our quality aftermarket support, combined with our Volvo Trucks product range, proves we are serious about providing fleet owners with total transport solutions that contributes to their businesses’ profitability. And this new facility is key to the success of this objective,” says Christensson.
> 
> With a total area of ten hectares, a covered area of close to 140 000 m², the new facility is conveniently located on one of the main access routes to the capital, Luanda, and is in strategic proximity to the planned airport. Apart from the various support services, the facilities also include a social building that houses a canteen, shower rooms, changing rooms, as well as a medical and nursing office, to support around 110 employees.
> 
> “As far as Nors, Auto Sueco Angola and Auto-Maquinaria are concerned, this is a another important moment in their long history of over 25 years of channelling investments into Angola and of the commitment to all our customers in this market,” says Tomás Jervell, CEO of the Nors Group. “It is also another milestone in the long and successful partnership with the Volvo Group.”
> 
> The new facility is equipped with some of the world’s leading technology and equipment in aftersales care and the large workshops enable the dealership staff to effectively adhere to customer’s exacting requirements.
> 
> With a total area of ten hectares and a covered area of close to 140 000 m², the new facility is conveniently located on one of the main access routes to the capital, Luanda, and is in strategic proximity to the planned airport.
> “We know this new facility will also provide an inspiring, productive and safe workplace for the dealer staff which I am sure will motivate and encourage them in their daily task of delivering a dependable and professional service to Volvo Trucks customers,” says Christensson.
> 
> Take a look at the accompanying photographs to give you an idea of the size of this facility. Who would have thought of this in Angola?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With a total area of ten hectares and a covered area of close to 140 000 m², the new facility is conveniently located on one of the main access routes to the capital, Luanda, and is in strategic proximity to the planned airport.*
> 
> http://fleetwatch.co.za/massive-new-facility-supports-volvo-fleets-in-angola/
> ​



*Refriango Beer Factory* | Viana



> Location : Viana, Angola
> 
> Promotor : Refriango
> 
> Instalator : Tavares Ribeiro & Martins Lda
> 
> Architecture : Tall and Taller
> 
> Façade with FITECHNIC Glass fitting system composed by articulated bolts RE (countersunk for inner fastening) with spider fittings, all in stainless steel AISI316. The system supports 15mm tempered glass fixed in 4 points.






































http://pentagonal.com/portfolio_page/fitechnic-refriango-beer-factory/?lang=en

​


----------



## Raffael Rocha

JustWatch said:


> *BRT Luanda |* Stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits : *Moretti Arquitetura*
> ​


Lindíssimo!!!


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Bay Area Project - Parcel 1*



> Luanda is a city with very ingrained urban and architectural characteristics. With the natural highlight coming from Luanda´s Marginal, Parcel 1 establishes a strong relationship of territorial :continuity with Baía de Luanda (Luanda Bay). In the urban occupation model we propose, is provided a multi-functional character which overlaps workspaces, residence and leisure, being guaranteed principles of day-to-day´s life rotation and enhanced the experiences which an excellence urbanized area should promote.
> 
> *Parcel 1 is composed of two office buildings, two mixed-use buildings and a residential tower over the water that stands out as an architectural landmark on the new bay´s waterfront.*​


















*Renders*



















Design by : *CostaLopes Arquitectos*

​


----------



## JustWatch

Lar do Patriota Residential Complex 
Luanda | $2 billion









Créditos : Josimar Mateus no Instagram



Residential | *Orquídea Project*, Luanda Sul 
Postado por *ATF2*




























Intercontinental Hotel & Casino
Posted by *ATF2*






































Torre Vitória, Luanda









Créditos : ViewsOfAngola no Instagram​


----------



## JustWatch

Vila Mar Tourist Complex - Morro dos Veados
Benfica, Luanda






































































































__







































































































































Maboque Catering & Complexo Turístico Vila Mar


Posted by : *Matthias Offodile*
​


----------



## msquaredb

Nice projects! Im always amazed by how many cool up and coming cities I stumble upon on SSC. Thanks for updating this thread.


----------



## iamcivilengineer

*Architectural solutions for ventilated facades Using Polymer Concrete*









The flexibility of the polymer concrete made possible the mosaic with kinetic effect of this spectacular mural at MIS Museum in Rio de Janeiro. The method of installation consisted of fitting the panels in a triangular shape, creating a set of pixels in different shapes of grey to show one image form one side, and a completely different one on the other.
:banana:


----------



## EdnilsonQ

^^
Wrong thread


----------



## african

JustWatch said:


> *BRT Luanda |* Stations
> 
> ...
> 
> Credits : *Moretti Arquitetura*
> ​


Nice stuff Luanda.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Great projects


----------

